# Sticky  Post Your Gravel Bike Pictures



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I didn't see one, so have fun!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Right below this thread;

http://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/tis-gravel-season-ride-pics-thread-2017-a-1044236.html

Like your All City by the way.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

life behind bars said:


> Right below this thread;
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/tis-gravel-season-ride-pics-thread-2017-a-1044236.html
> 
> Like your All City by the way.


Thanks! Since it was a "ride pic" thread, I thought I could get away with it. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

Edit: The "Thanks" was for the bike compliment.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! Since it was a "ride pic" thread, I thought I could get away with it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: The "Thanks" was for the bike compliment.


You may just get away with it at that.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Taos*

Trail 18


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Open UP painted matte black
Easton EC70 AX bars (44)
Enve seatpost 
Easton EC70 stem
Rival 1 hydro
Easton EC90 crank (44T)
Selle Italia flight flow carbon railed saddle 
Nox Composites Skyline 27.5 rims with Industry 9 road disk hubs (lime green)
Thunder Burt SS 27.5x2.1

I will be swapping the 44T for an AB oval 42T, soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

CruX gravellator









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice rides guys! Keep them coming


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Took my 3 speed shopping bike gravel riding along part of the HT550 route.

Started just after the hills in the far background. Quite a workout.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

My " Jack of all trades":


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I love this bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

In her element!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's mine:
Buttermere by mapledocumentdesign, on Flickr


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My Jamis Renegade steel, all 650b'd and fendered...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

My jack of all trades as well:

there is gravel under that snow, I swear








end of a gravel road/singletrack trip in Michigan...that was a dusty day for sure.


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> My jack of all trades as well:
> 
> there is gravel under that snow, I swear
> View attachment 1199433
> ...


Hilarious.

Sticking with your definition of gravel bike/jack-of-all-trades, here is one of my jack-of-all-trades on some local heinous pavement.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Come on guys! Please don't turn this into a bickering thread! 

This is a Gravel Bike Picture thread. Thanks! 

Mods can this be our first Sticky on this forum?


----------



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

jcd46 said:


>


Look out!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am not trying to start anything...I posted a pic of my gravel bike....I legit use my Krampus on gravel, snow, single track, busted up country roads, paved trails, commuting etc...that is why I bought it...versatility. 

I have no reason to argue with anyone about their bike choice


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok I'll play









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus1500 (Jun 5, 2010)

Diverge on some singletrack


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's mine. Been riding gravel on her for 22 years now. When it was new Ritchey made the Alfabite in a 700x40. Great tire that took me many places. 







Bought a Macho Man frame 2 years ago to build up but a shoulder injury sidetracked me. Now that I am better I picked up an All City Cosmic Stallion since it is ready to ride. I'll post pics when I get a chance to take it out for a spin.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My daughter is in 2nd grade and they read the story about Flat Stanley. Maybe some of you are familiar. Anyways...she had to mail Flat Stanley to someone and that person is supposed to take Stanley around on some adventures and then write about those adventures. When done...she takes Stanley and the story back to school to share with her class.

Anyways...I got Stanley so I've been taking him with me on various trips. Today...he got to go on a bike ride with me. He seemed to enjoy it but offered no help pedaling on the hills. Thankfully he added very little weight to my bike....


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

^^^^^

That Flat Stanley sure does get around!

What bars are you running?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

z1r said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> That Flat Stanley sure does get around!
> 
> What bars are you running?


On One Midge bars.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Nubster. Looking at a set of Cowchippers tomorrow. I have a set of Gary OS bars on my all purpose bike but think there is a little too much drop. I like the Cowbells on my NB but also like the flare on the Gary. Cowchipper is supposed to be like a mashup of both.

My SS Gravel grinder at the Rio Grande Gorge outside of Taos. It was too wet for trail 18 that weekend.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sweet. I really like the Midge bars...little drop and not too much flare. Less than it looks in the pic. I ride the hoods 99% of the time anyways. I haven't tried any other bars of this style though. I got these used from one of the guys that actually helped design them. They are pretty cheap directly from On-One but the shipping cost is stupid. More than the bars. Still cheaper than something like the Cowchipper but I can't bring my self to spend $42 shipping on a pair of $33 bars....lol


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

z1r said:


> Thanks Nubster. Looking at a set of Cowchippers tomorrow. I have a set of Gary OS bars on my all purpose bike but think there is a little too much drop. I like the Cowbells on my NB but also like the flare on the Gary. Cowchipper is supposed to be like a mashup of both.
> 
> My SS Gravel grinder at the Rio Grande Gorge outside of Taos. It was too wet for trail 18 that weekend.


Go day-drinking at the hot spring instead.


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

my girls new one - just arrived:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mongol777 said:


> View attachment 1200030


Nice! All City?

What frame bag are you using? Thx.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I have couple more but can't find recent pics. Posting this made me realized that number of my gravel bikes surpassed number of my road bikes and mtb bikes (separately for sure and probably combined as well )
But then again - I also ride my Krampus, KM and Moonie on gravel and never hesitate to turn onto gravel road on my roadie.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Nice! All City?
> 
> What frame bag are you using? Thx.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Yep, latest acquisition - Gorilla Monsoon. It is so good that I did not touch any other bike for last couple of weeks. And I can't stop riding it - I usually pick a day or two every week when I don't ride, just to give my legs some rest. GM makes me riding non-stop, my best All-City to date and I have quite a few.
I use Revelate half frame bag or whatever it is called


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice bikes!
Like I said on another thread, with all the Gravel Bikes talk lately I want one. But it will probably be more Cyclocross than Gravel. 
I would want the maximum tire to be 700x38C or (maybe) 700x40C. Any terrain requiring tires bigger than that it is probably best on my MTB.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I started with MSO 50's which are awesome in the woods. Then switched to 38c Triggers which were terrible on anything but smooth dirt and pavement.

Ended up settling on Resolute 42's and they are fantastic. My wife has Nano 40's and they are pretty impressive as well.

I wouldn't shy away from larger tires if you are riding crushed stone or bigger. They all roll real well on the pavement.



j102 said:


> Nice bikes!
> Like I said on another thread, with all the Gravel Bikes talk lately I want one. But it will probably be more Cyclocross than Gravel.
> I would want the maximum tire to be 700x38C or (maybe) 700x40C. Any terrain requiring tires bigger than that it is probably best on my MTB.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Squirrel said:


> I started with MSO 50's which are awesome in the woods. Then switched to 38c Triggers which were terrible on anything but smooth dirt and pavement.
> 
> Ended up settling on Resolute 42's and they are fantastic. My wife has Nano 40's and they are pretty impressive as well.
> 
> I wouldn't shy away from larger tires if you are riding crushed stone or bigger. They all roll real well on the pavement.


Yeah, it all depends on the terrain conditions. It would be used on the road, sidewalks, etc., to get to the gravel roads, so it would preferably be fast too.
Without knowing much, 700x38C tires sound like the best choice.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet collection! Thanks for posting. I think that bag will work for my trip in the summer.  (well, not THAT bag)


mongol777 said:


> Yep, latest acquisition - Gorilla Monsoon. It is so good that I did not touch any other bike for last couple of weeks. And I can't stop riding it - I usually pick a day or two every week when I don't ride, just to give my legs some rest. GM makes me riding non-stop, my best All-City to date and I have quite a few.
> I use Revelate half frame bag or whatever it is called


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet collection! Thanks for posting. I think that bag will work for my trip in the summer.  (well, not THAT bag)
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Very welcome! Here is close up on bag fit. I believe it is size Medium, my GM is 55cm. I use same bag on my Nature Boy 853, also 55cm and on Mr Pink (also 55cm). It also fits on AWOL in Med


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice! Yep on 55 as well. That GM is awesome! Thanks for the close up, pretty much what I was thinking.


mongol777 said:


> Very welcome! Here is close up on bag fit. I believe it is size Medium, my GM is 55cm. I use same bag on my Nature Boy 853, also 55cm and on Mr Pink (also 55cm). It also fits on AWOL in Med
> View attachment 1200047


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

solarplex said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!! Snow....I want snow. Where is that?


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet!!! Snow....I want snow. Where is that?


That was an April photo, spring came pretty late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

solarplex said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pictures! Looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish we had never ending roads like that! Great pix!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

Yesterday: 95km graveltour around the US Army training area Hohenfels Bavaria


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Rodeo labs Flaanimal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rad3144 said:


> Rodeo labs Flaanimal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow..that is a well thought out machine!!! bravo!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Re-fitted with Sram Force 1 and hydros and an Easton EC90 AX flared bar.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Re-fitted with Sram Force 1 and hydros and an Easton EC90 AX flared bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beast! :thumbsup:

Bikes Rock!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Really loving this thing. 2017 Raleigh RXM to replace my old Frankenstein road/gravel/whatever bike.

Just put on new wheels before these pics. Bike is perfect for my "not mountain biking" riding.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lithified said:


> Really loving this thing. 2017 Raleigh RXM to replace my old Frankenstein road/gravel/whatever bike.
> 
> Just put on new wheels before these pics. Bike is perfect for my "not mountain biking" riding.


Bummer can't see the pix.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Updated pic with the new tires and bags on.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Rode up the steep descent of the local mtb course. Some walking involved... 

35mm isn't enough tyre for loose gravel on a climb. Once the wheel spins out, you can't get going again.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Velobike said:


> Rode up the steep descent of the local mtb course. Some walking involved...
> 
> 35mm isn't enough tyre for loose gravel on a climb. Once the wheel spins out, you can't get going again.


^that doesn't look like much of a climbing gear :eekster:


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

My new Jamis Renegade Escapade


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> ^that doesn't look like much of a climbing gear :eekster:


It isn't. It's a 48 front, rear is about 19 or 20 (can't remember which).

There was zigging and zagging and hopping, lurching and more hopping involved, and when that didn't work the famous SS low gear. The style wasn't pretty. 

It was great on the rolling stuff though, could get enough speed on the downs to almost take me over the next up.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Velobike said:


> It isn't. It's a 48 front, rear is about 19 or 20 (can't remember which).
> 
> There was zigging and zagging and hopping, lurching and more hopping involved, and when that didn't work the famous SS low gear. The style wasn't pretty.
> 
> It was great on the rolling stuff though, could get enough speed on the downs to almost take me over the next up.


The 35's may have worked better had the gearing been a little lower. I ride my SS on 33's over quite a lot of loose gravel, etc. but when the slope exceeds my gearing the tires are certainly more likely to break lose. My gearing is 42/18. I like your bike though.

Do you have clearance for bigger tires?


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Ampelhasser said:


> My new Jamis Renegade Escapade


Sweet. I remember when Ritchey made the old AlfaBite trail mixes in gumwall. They were awesome.


----------



## mando54 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ibis Hakka MX
Ibis 27.5 x 2.1 with Schwalbe Thunder Burt
Sram Red shifters and calipers
Sram Rival rear derailleur 
E13 cassette (9-46)
Praxis carbon crank (38)
KS Lev Zeta dropper seat post
Fizik Gobi with carbon rails
Enve bars (44) and stem (100)
Shimano XTR pedals
Arundel cages


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

z1r said:


> ...Do you have clearance for bigger tires?


If there was, they would be in there.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Dupont State Forest lunch ride


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## franza (May 26, 2007)

singlespeed in the Scottish Highlands :eekster:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad In A Van (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's my Straggler.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Perhaps not "technically" a gravel bike, my Lynskey sees a lot of gravel each week.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Brad In A Van said:


> Here's my Straggler.
> 
> View attachment 1203903


what a beautiful sight...both the bike and the terrain. Wish I was there instead of in this miserable heat. Looks cool and refreshing



Forster said:


> Perhaps not "technically" a gravel bike, my Lynskey sees a lot of gravel each week.


oh yeah. That can be a gravel bike. Really, anything can be...aim your bike at gravel; go; you have a gravel grinder!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That can be a gravel bike. Really, anything can be...aim your bike at gravel; go; you have a gravel grinder!


 Proper tires help.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

mongol777 said:


> View attachment 1200033


I like this one! It's the tires, I think. They make the look, and it's a good look.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day to me! 3T Exploro LTD flatmount gravel build project begins. Love the design sensibility of Gerard Vroomen. Build plan is 650b (47mm WTB Byways), SRAM Force 1, Easton ec90 cranks, Absolute Black 42 oval single ring, 10-42 cassette, Light Bicycle Wheels w/I9 hubs. Thanks to Dave Zabriskie of DZNuthouse.com for the recommendation.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MattMay said:


> Happy Fathers Day to me! 3T Exploro LTD flatmount gravel build project begins. Love the design sensibility of Gerard Vroomen. Build plan is 650b (47mm WTB Byways), SRAM Force 1, Easton ec90 cranks, Absolute Black 42 oval single ring, 10-42 cassette, Light Bicycle Wheels w/I9 hubs. Thanks to Dave Zabriskie of DZNuthouse.com for the recommendation.


Nice! Congratulations! Post pictures of the finished product, when done.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## ericzamora (Dec 14, 2017)

I rode my first organized gravel grind a couple of weeks ago. I took my old 2008 (?) Gary Fisher Wingra "fast city" hybrid, added a new cassette with 34 largest cog. WTB Riddler 37c tires, and Surly Moloko bars.

I wasn't quite ready for the climbing (near Yosemite), but it was fun. My buddy and i rode it together, and we took our time. He was on a Surly Long Haul Trucker disc.

We came in last, but then it was just a ride for us, and most raced it. I swear, i was waiting in line to use the restroom as the last group set out at the starting line... lol We stopped twice to try out filtering water from a creek with my new backpacking BeFree water filter. And taking three GoPros, and being a photographer, i made us stop to shoot various scenes along the way. "Ok, so i'm going to set up here, you go back and on my count, ride past me, but don't look at the camera!!!" The Buddy was all for it and had fun too.

Here's my little video of the ride: 




I think i may want a real gravel bike now 

eric
fresno, ca.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

2002 version of a Gravel Bike:









I tried running lower pressure last night. I dropped it down to 50 psi on my 32mm. It was really good on the single track but I was feeling sluggish on the pavement, though it could have just been me. But I did find my rear brakes were dragging a little when I got home; it would only spin a couple of times before stopping.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm loving the bikes, and also the scenery behind them. Below is a recent shot that I like. It shows a section of old rail grade that is a favorite of mine. Beaver activity and the terrain and drainage patterns combine to present some interesting patches of water to ride through.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Pic from exploring the Seasonal roads in and around the Sleeping Bear Dunes on my Renegade recently...


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*The Timber Spork*


----------



## bloodypalms (May 30, 2018)

Niner RLT RDO
Enve SES 4.5 AR disc/Chris King R45 rear/Chris King ISO SD front
SRAM Red eTap HRD
Enve seatpost/stem
Easton EC70 AX bar
AB Oval rings
Tire flavor and size varies by ride.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

bloodypalms said:


> View attachment 1204763
> 
> 
> Niner RLT RDO
> ...


Looks like it made short work of Bolinas RidgeTrail


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*700c and 650b....*

Both wheelsets = huge fun.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Beautiful in photos, but even more live. Ran into a guy at one of my trails riding one, pretty sweet ride!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dibbs_ said:


> Both wheelsets = huge fun.


Very nice bike! Beautiful!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

ericzamora said:


> I rode my first organized gravel grind a couple of weeks ago. I took my old 2008 (?) Gary Fisher Wingra "fast city" hybrid, added a new cassette with 34 largest cog. WTB Riddler 37c tires, and Surly Moloko bars.
> 
> I wasn't quite ready for the climbing (near Yosemite), but it was fun. My buddy and i rode it together, and we took our time. He was on a Surly Long Haul Trucker disc.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing with my 2008 GF Mendota. It's been in a ton of variations from saddle bag laden committed to drop bar super roadie. Latest is a parts boom gravel build for the wife.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

BD Motobecane Fantom Cross Comp 2019

Aluminum frame, carbon fork, SRAM drive parts 1x11, Shimano hydraulic brakes, FSA headset, RaceFace cockpit upgrades and pedals, WTB rims and Riddler tires 700x45c.

It's a really fast, really fun bike to ride all over town and tackle some singletrack if I am there.

Cheers from MN


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Finally finished the MMD. Robbed most of the parts off my Fantom Cross.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

z1r said:


> Finally finished the MMD. Robbed most of the parts off my Fantom Cross.
> View attachment 1205037


Sweet, how do you like it?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Took it for my first real ride on this morning's commute. It was very fast for a not so light weight bike. Maybe I was just excited to ride it? Only real issue is the rear derailleur. It ran fine with an 11-36 cassette on the Fantom cross, but doesn't like the 32 on the big ring. Not sure if I want to replace the derailleur or just use an 11-32 cassette instead. Shifts great, but in the stand the cage hits the 36 cog when you are on the 32. B tension screw ran out of travel.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

z1r said:


> Thanks. Took it for my first real ride on this morning's commute. It was very fast for a not so light weight bike. Maybe I was just excited to ride it? Only real issue is the rear derailleur. It ran fine with an 11-36 cassette on the Fantom cross, but doesn't like the 32 on the big ring. Not sure if I want to replace the derailleur or just use an 11-32 cassette instead. Shifts great, but in the stand the cage hits the 36 cog when you are on the 32. B tension screw ran out of travel.


Awesome, I'm sure you will get it to where you want it. I don't care what anyone says, damn sexy bike lol.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome, I'm sure you will get it to where you want it. I don't care what anyone says, damn sexy bike lol.


Kinda thought you might feel that way!

I just wish I would have remembered to put a water bottle in the cage after I attached it last night. Gonna be in the high 90's on the way home! :-(


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

Picked up a Breezer Inversion this weekend. I think this is a great bike for the price - a real sleeper. Performance bike had 30 % back for team performance members last week. It came with 34c tires. I may try a bit larger, but the setup is great for mixed road and gravel that I’m going to use it for.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

*Marin Nicasio (just the frame)*

I picked up this frame (steel), put on a 105 drive train and some WTB frequency wheels. I'm running Kenda Flintridge Pro (33's). The bike is super comfortable, but heavy... Just under 25 pounds. Probably going to keep rolling it as is for now. Just won't be the first guy up any long climbs.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

*A few more pics*

I do have a ton of fun riding this bike.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is my gravel steed: 2015 Kona Rove ST with 1x10, DT Swiss X 1700 wheels, Spyres and a Redshift Shockstop stem holding a Ritchey Venturemax bar.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

First ride today on new 3T Exploro Ltd. First rides on new bikes always feel fast(er).


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

TimoA said:


> Here is my gravel steed: 2015 Kona Rove ST with 1x10, DT Swiss X 1700 wheels, Spyres and a Redshift Shockstop stem holding a Ritchey Venturemax bar.


How do like the Redshift Shockstop stem?


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MattMay said:


> First ride today on new 3T Exploro Ltd. First rides on new bikes always feel fast(er).


Very nice!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Thx! Sweet ride. Need a couple more rides to dial in the right air pressure for 650b x 47mm tires but it feels great for mixed surface rides, better than my gravelled hardtail for sure.


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

j102 said:


> How do like the Redshift Shockstop stem?


I think it is awesome. I am running it a bit on the soft side for my weight and I can hit pretty much any rock or washboard with abandon. Braking on the hoods going downhill felt a bit weird with the original handlebar but the wider and more flared bar made that go away.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

TimoA said:


> I think it is awesome. I am running it a bit on the soft side for my weight and I can hit pretty much any rock or washboard with abandon. Braking on the hoods going downhill felt a bit weird with the original handlebar but the wider and more flared bar made that go away.


Thanks. It sounds like a good thing to have for gravel rides.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Before







After

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Dibbs_ said:


> Both wheelsets = huge fun.


Nice looking ride. I had a chance not long ago to pick up as set of 650b wheels. Wish I would have now. I can fit a 47 in where I can only get a 700x41 in now.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

JCD46, nice! new wheels. How do they compare?

Your bike looks a little like mine! Only I couldn't decide on the bar tape color!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just put a new carbon saddle on







put on some Maxxis Ramblers(tubeless) instead of my tubed Knards, Save seatpost instead on the KS Lev 272 dropper and some new Salsa gel bar tape. Dropped Two pounds off the bike mostly in the wheels


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I really liked the white bar tape, but man looks nasty quickly. I thought purple but any color would have been dirty as well, so went black. I had that same bar tape you have on my Kona Jake, looks good!

The wheels, not ridden yet except a quick test ride. Right off, they look nicer, wider and most important, tubeless, only real reason for me to upgrade them. Also lighter!

The guy I got the wheels from was great, so after riding them a few times, I will do a review on them.


z1r said:


> JCD46, nice! new wheels. How do they compare?
> 
> Your bike looks a little like mine! Only I couldn't decide on the bar tape color!
> 
> View attachment 1206129


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Vassago Fisticuff SS 
CK road hubs / Stans Alpha 400s
Silly fun


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Had an awesome day! 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ These pics are really calling me to go ride! I wish I had more gravel around me.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

New bike. First ride. This is along a favorite route of mine that includes an old rail grade and some great views of the Anna Marsh.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I think it looks way better now!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jmctav23 said:


> Vassago Fisticuff SS
> CK road hubs / Stans Alpha 400s
> Silly fun
> 
> View attachment 1206134


Very nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lithified said:


> Had an awesome day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be a very nice ride. Great pictures!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Nice! I think it looks way better now!


Thanks! I actually like it better too, I have to be honest, it took me a second. 

I have to say, the Cowchippers were an awesome upgrade! Just love those things on the first ride, the wheels took some abuse, and feeling great!

Highly recommend those Cowchippers!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful Bike!


jmctav23 said:


> Vassago Fisticuff SS
> CK road hubs / Stans Alpha 400s
> Silly fun
> 
> View attachment 1206134


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, cowchippers are probably one of the things I like best about my build. For one, I found out I've been running bars that were too narrow, 42's when I should have been running 46's. Also found out that 42 cowchippers are wider than 42 cowbells. And not just at the bar ends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

I went with Cowchippers also but I'm thinking that I might have liked Ritchie Venturemax better.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My "all road" bike. Vassago Fisticuff, SS with WTB Riddlers:


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Max Patch NC.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## m4rcus (Aug 12, 2008)

Twin Six Rando size 57


----------



## Bobmouse (Sep 9, 2006)

Pic from today's ride rest stop









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

MattMay said:


> First ride today on new 3T Exploro Ltd. First rides on new bikes always feel fast(er).


Ain't that the truth! A week later, I feel slow again


----------



## Reporter (Mar 12, 2007)

*My new custom steel All Road Bellé*

Just arrived home!



























Hand made in Barcelona by Enrico Bellé.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice!^^ Congrats, love the midnight blue!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWB475 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Why Cycles R+*

Here is my Why Cycles R+ equipped with TRP Hylex/XTR Di2, Easton Crank/Cockpit, HED Aredennes+ Wheels w/Panaracer GK SK 650B x 48...


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

My Diverge Expert


----------



## Rycan86 (Aug 2, 2017)

2017 Diamondback Haanjo Trail, my first ever Gravel Bike. Actually my first ever bike that isnt a mountain bike.. Just took it out for its maiden voyage today! Ended up doing around 20 miles without even realizing it. Road bikes can haul ass!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> My Diverge Expert


Nice!
I ordered a 2018 Diverge Comp E5. Pictures soon.....


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Rycan86 said:


> 2017 Diamondback Haanjo Trail, my first ever Gravel Bike. Actually my first ever bike that isnt a mountain bike.. Just took it out for its maiden voyage today! Ended up doing around 20 miles without even realizing it. Road bikes can haul ass!


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> Nice!
> I ordered a 2018 Diverge Comp E5. Pictures soon.....


I love it, my other bikes are collecting dust since I got it and I sold my mt bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> I love it, my other bikes are collecting dust since I got it and I sold my mt bike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a very nice bike. Great reviews.
I'm not selling my MTBs, no way!
I hope to find the balance and use them all, a lot.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> It's a very nice bike. Great reviews.
> I'm not selling my MTBs, no way!
> I hope to find the balance and use them all, a lot.


Thanks. Funny thing I got it before ever reading any reviews on it.

I spend a lot of time riding a tri bike, and now my Diverge, and honestly I wasn't really riding my MTB before I got it, so it made sense to get rid of it when it still had some value.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> It's a very nice bike. Great reviews.
> I'm not selling my MTBs, no way!
> I hope to find the balance and use them all, a lot.


Did you decide on the CX bike?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Did you decide on the CX bike?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Yes. I ordered the Specialized Diverge Comp E5.
I was in between the Crux Sport E5 (pure CX) and the Diverge E5 Elite (more gravel than CX). Same price, same components and many things the same between the two bikes.
What helped me make the decision to buy the Diverge was the geometry and features that makes it more comfortable for longer rides, as well as the thru-axel frame and fork.
Also, I didn't like the idea of the proprietary 135mm rear spacing on the Crux models.
Once I decided on the Diverge, I went with the Diverge Comp E5 because it has the future shock, adding to the comfort. It is also the top Aluminum model.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> Yes. I ordered the Specialized Diverge Comp E5.
> I was in between the Crux Sport E5 (pure CX) and the Diverge E5 Elite (more gravel than CX). Same price, same components and many things the same between the two bikes.
> What helped me make the decision to buy the Diverge was the geometry and features that makes it more comfortable for longer rides, as well as the thru-axel frame and fork.
> Also, I didn't like the idea of the proprietary 135mm rear spacing on the Crux models.
> Once I decided on the Diverge, I went with the Diverge Comp E5 because it has the future shock, adding to the comfort. It is also the top Aluminum model.


Have you had a chance to test ride a Diverge with the future shock? I really like it and think they did a great job with it but obviously it can only do so much. I don't think it helped at all on a stretch of washboard gravel road on my commute but then again, not sure any bicycle suspension on a road like that feels great?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Yes. I ordered the Specialized Diverge Comp E5


Nice! I just pulled it up, good starting price, I think I had Sora on my Kona Jake, and it was reliable. Enjoy, and share a ride report. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> Have you had a chance to test ride a Diverge with the future shock? I really like it and think they did a great job with it but obviously it can only do so much. I don't think it helped at all on a stretch of washboard gravel road on my commute but then again, not sure any bicycle suspension on a road like that feels great?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only test rode it on pavement, and it worked nicely. Once I get mine I will ride it on gravel a lot. Let's see.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Nice! I just pulled it up, good starting price, I think I had Sora on my Kona Jake, and it was reliable. Enjoy, and share a ride report.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


The one I initially ordered was the Diverge Comp E5. But had an issue with the order, and ended up buying a Sport model they had in the store.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> ...Enjoy, and share a ride report.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll post pictures and a ride report once I get it.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> I only test rode it on pavement, and it worked nicely. Once I get mine I will ride it on gravel a lot. Let's see.


Look forward to hearing how you like it. Our roads are so crap here, lots of chip seal and just generally not great and it really smooths out most everything like that. It's also been a pleasure to ride on gravel and dirt roads and I have even taken it on some trail systems because that's what it's for!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> Look forward to hearing how you like it. Our roads are so crap here, lots of chip seal and just generally not great and it really smooths out most everything like that. It's also been a pleasure to ride on gravel and dirt roads and I have even taken it on some trail systems because that's what it's for!


I did a quick 10 miles before the rain today. Bike is comfortable, light and fast. The 700x30C tires are great for paved roads, but not good for gravel.
Very happy with it. Glad I got a gravel bike. Don't know why I waited this long to get one.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> I did a quick 10 miles before the rain today. Bike is comfortable, light and fast. The 700x30C tires are great for paved roads, but not good for gravel.
> Very happy with it. Glad I got a gravel bike. Don't know why I waited this long to get one.


So you got the E5 Sport, no shock then right? I am pretty new to gravel bikes myself but my version came with 38's and they seem pretty great on gravel and dirt roads. Like I said before, I love it and it's become my favorite bike to ride for all kinds of riding.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> So you got the E5 Sport, no shock then right? I am pretty new to gravel bikes myself but my version came with 38's and they seem pretty great on gravel and dirt roads. Like I said before, I love it and it's become my favorite bike to ride for all kinds of riding.


Yes, I got the E5 Sport, no shock. I can always add the Redshift Shockstop stem, if needed.
The higher end models come with 38s. That size is great for gravel and dirt road riding. I'll be changing the tires to 38s at some point in the near future.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Thanks! I'll post pictures and a ride report once I get it.


Hmmm 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Yep, I need to post some pictures.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Did a 40 miles ride this morning, mostly on pavement. Bike was great, ready for more.


----------



## shif (May 24, 2008)

Custom titanium frame handcrafted by Carl Strong















Early photos from when it was new. Changed the down tube logo from white to black lettering. This is an incredible bike, both on road and off.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

j102 said:


> Did a 40 miles ride this morning, mostly on pavement. Bike was great, ready for more.


Looks great, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

shif said:


> Custom titanium frame handcrafted by Carl Strong
> 
> View attachment 1209225
> View attachment 1209226
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

smithe68 said:


> Looks great, enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Very nice!


x2!

Congrats on yours, 40miles sounds like you are enjoying it!

Really nice bikes on this thread!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> x2!
> 
> Congrats on yours, 40miles sounds like you are enjoying it!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got it with the idea of doing longer rides. The bike is comfortable enough for that.


----------



## biking-viking (May 22, 2006)

*My Niner RLT RDO*

If Darth Vader rode a gravel bike


----------



## biking-viking (May 22, 2006)

awesome bike.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

biking-viking said:


> If Darth Vader rode a gravel bike
> 
> View attachment 1210427


That's a nice bike!


----------



## biking-viking (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

biking-viking said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it.


Alloy? Love the color combo. I really like their bikes and originally bought one, just that orange bike stole my heart, so I returned the RLT (they were the exact same price at the time)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was actually going to do a road ride with one of the local clubs but they leave promptly and I was tardy so had to come up with a plan B. I got up at 4:30 am to do this ride and didn't want to waste that on only 26 mi. (round trip from my house to ride start point) so figured I'd just keep heading east on the canal system next the park that was the clubs start point. Next stop was the AZ. Falls. This is a very small scale actual power producing hydro-electric facility and a great place to stop and cool off on hot days like today (was 105f when I got home at 10:30 am).

















Turn around point ended up being Papago Park. Hole in the rock is its most notable landmark and a popular hiking trail destination.









Here's a shot of the canal on the way back and one of the many downed trees from a monsoon storm earlier this week (75mph winds). I did a night ride the evening after this storm and counted 25 uprooted trees in a 10 mi. section!

















51.76 mi. total. Great morning!
Mole


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome post MRMOLE ^^


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I agree. Great pictures MrMole.


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Black Mountain Cycles MCD*

So, ordered a Black Mountain Cycles MCD this spring when the new model was announced and it finally arrived on Friday. Got it set up Friday night and went for a 25 mile shakedown ride on Sat. Did paved, dirt, and singletrack and the bike was everything I had wanted & hoped for. Lively feel, yet not flexy, really soaks up the gravel and the steering was quick, but not twitchy. It gets me the offroad capability of my first gen Fargo without the heavy weight/feel. Looking forward to many miles of smiles,


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just built this Breezer Radar Pro up. Had most of the stuff in my parts bin, except tires, brakes and some other minor stuff. Built it to cruise the local paths with my kid mounted on the front- or pull a trailer. I might convert it to a drop bar bike at some point. Had to make a compromise on the frame size. I wanted a longer top tube to accommodate the bike seat between me and the handle bars. Frame might be a tad large for me, hence the 70mm stem.

Was doing road rides on my backup trail bike- a Yelli Screamy with big meaty tires. This rolls fast!


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*my asphalt, cement, dirt, mud, sandy and even gravel bike.*

Never really got into road bikes...curbs, potholes, sandy patches, storm grates..... loving the whole "gravel bike" thing even with the stupid name 

Built this up from an ICAN AC388 carbon frame fork, picked this one over some of the other more popular direct from China frames because it looked a little beefier and had a slightly higher stack measurement. (more endurance geometry vs extreme road race position)

APEX 1 group (42t chainring) 
SRAM 11-36 cassette (would go with 11-40 SunRace and maybe 40t front if I had serious hills here)
TRP Spyre brakes 
Wheels Manufacturing thread together BB 
Shimano 140mm Ice Tech rotors and M8020 SPD pedals
Specialized adventure bars, Power saddle
3t Zero 25 post (would not recommend, really have to crank it down on the rails to eliminate movement) 
HUNT Mason X 4 season wheels set up tubeless with Spec 38c sawtooth tires

Still really new with just a little over 1500 miles on it but dead silent and really comfortable for me (aero enough without being to extreme for all day rides)


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice! How do you like those tires? I like the looks of them.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Rode most of the Dirt Diggler route a few weeks ago. Tried out a new Oveja Negra top tube bag. It's great. Really going to make longer rides nice without stuffed jersey pockets. In a pinch I can fit my phone in it but mostly imagine using it for snacks, a bit of cash, keys, etc.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## noakortelainen (Jan 9, 2016)

Kona rove st 2018. Really comfortable ride even rather a bad gravel surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

the latest iteration, the seatpost is about 1/2" lower now. Too rainy out now to take a new picture


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Work in progress...

2011 21" Stumpjumper M5 26er.
29er WTB ST i23 wheels of the Kona Unit.
Maxxis Raze tyres off the old CX bike.
Probably put some 40mm tyres on of some description.
Niner flex post.
OnOne Midge bars.
Ultegra RS685 brakes/shifters.
36t oval front ring.
11-40 11spd XT rear cassette on the way.
XT long cage Shadow+ rear mech with Wolftooth Tanpan.
650b Toseek carbon forks on the way.









Everything bar the brakes, cassette, Tanpan and forks are from the parts bin.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Pivot Vault riding in southern Az*





























Loving being the new bike and the riding. Cheers from southern Arizona.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet Bike!! What gearing are you running? Tell me more about your single speed Trek!


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a Checkpoint ALR frameset built up with what I had on hand and from my other "road bike." 42x16 is a good all around gear for me on the road, but it won't be staying SS, that's just temporary to get it together.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

My Frankenstein weirdo bike... Fixed gear Vassago Fisticuff. Will be used for gravel, touring, bikepacking, commuting, and general hooliganism.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

chase2wheels said:


> View attachment 1213290
> 
> View attachment 1213291
> 
> ...


Nice bike!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

amish_matt said:


> View attachment 1213891


Nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> My Frankenstein weirdo bike... Fixed gear Vassago Fisticuff. Will be used for gravel, touring, bikepacking, commuting, and general hooliganism.
> 
> View attachment 1213933
> 
> ...


Another SingleSpeed Gravel bike? Nice!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Soma Fog Cutter.
It has 35s in the pic below when I first built it, but now I run 38s. 
I do all of my paved and unpaved road riding on this, now.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

My Kona last Spring









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

gaper80 said:


> Just built this Breezer Radar Pro up. Had most of the stuff in my parts bin, except tires, brakes and some other minor stuff. Built it to cruise the local paths with my kid mounted on the front- or pull a trailer. I might convert it to a drop bar bike at some point. Had to make a compromise on the frame size. I wanted a longer top tube to accommodate the bike seat between me and the handle bars. Frame might be a tad large for me, hence the 70mm stem.
> 
> Was doing road rides on my backup trail bike- a Yelli Screamy with big meaty tires. This rolls fast!


What tires are those?


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

New tires on the Rove ST. Swapped 40c Maxxis Ramblers for 38c Gravelking slicks. Riding this bike almost exclusively on pavement recently, mostly to pull kids in the Burley.

Loving the GKs so far- light, supple and fast. I will say they were a headache to mount tubeless though. One of the tightest bead/rim interfaces I've dealt with (HED Belgium+ rims). Ended up re-doing my tubeless tape after the tire pulled it away from the rim during installation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Got the Gravelkings and Brooks Swift installed...


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

DETarch said:


> I will say they were a headache to mount tubeless though. One of the tightest bead/rim interfaces I've dealt with (HED Belgium+ rims). Ended up re-doing my tubeless tape after the tire pulled it away from the rim during installation


Agree! Just installed the 38c Gravel King SKs myself. Think my only saving grace was I decided to do two layers of tape. Super tight bead for sure. But once on they do air up easily.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

On our way.....









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

Joining in the Gravel fun, just got my HakkaMX!








Man it's quick. Picture from the south bay in San Diego.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

No bike, just a long hill behind me and a spectacular view...


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

Scouting a route for a planned group ride. Sometimes the map isn't up to date...


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Cloud9









Niner RLT9 steel
I9 UL235 wheels 
I9 hubs
Lauf True Grit fork
WTB Resolute 42c tires
Wolftooth 38t oval chainring
SRAM Force drivetrain
KMC 11sp sl chain
Salsa Carbon Cowchipper bar
Ergon CF3 post
Selle Anatomica Carbon saddle
Crank Bros Candy 1 pedals
Thomson X2 stem (waiting for arrival)
Lizard skins double wrap 2.5mm + 3.2mm
Revelate Designs Tangle bag
Wolftooth B-Rad double bottle cage


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

mongol777 said:


> I have couple more but can't find recent pics. Posting this made me realized that number of my gravel bikes surpassed number of my road bikes and mtb bikes (separately for sure and probably combined as well )
> But then again - I also ride my Krampus, KM and Moonie on gravel and never hesitate to turn onto gravel road on my roadie.
> View attachment 1200034


Are those 650b's on there? How's the clearance all around? I want to do that to my macho king and worried about the chain stay clearance.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*More fun with the Spork*

More fun with the Spork. So far it works well everywhere I've ridden it.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Did my gravel ride today on 4" tires. 52 miles.
Mole


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

velcipede said:


> Scouting a route for a planned group ride. Sometimes the map isn't up to date...


I have wondered how many people gravel grind on train tracks...I have considered that around here


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have wondered how many people gravel grind on train tracks...I have considered that around here


I've ridden tracks for very short distances and it's hurtfull. If I was wanting to put a few miles in on them I'd get an outrigger like this-


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've ridden tracks for very short distances and it's hurtfull. If I was wanting to put a few miles in on them I'd get an outrigger like this-


Yeah, it's not something I'd recommend. Even with the Lefty on my Slate, it wasn't great. Much better to stick to surfaces that don't involve rail road ties!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've ridden tracks for very short distances and it's hurtfull. If I was wanting to put a few miles in on them I'd get an outrigger like this-


funny that you posted that...I have always wondered if I could take the tires off of a bike, and ride on the rims on rails...ever since I was a little kid I wanted to try that...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Avanti Blade hybrid bike converted to drop bars and single speed with Specialized Fact carbon forks.
32mm tyres max 
Got ridden everywhere. Road, gravel, CX, mtb.
If it had disc brakes and space for 42mm tyres, I'd still be riding it.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

The proper condition of a gravel bike. ridin' dirty


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MattMay said:


> The proper condition of a gravel bike. ridin' dirty
> 
> View attachment 1215167


Agree 100%...that is a happy bike!


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

MMcG said:


> What tires are those?


Soma Supple Vitesse 700 x 48's


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MattMay said:


> The proper condition of a gravel bike. ridin' dirty
> 
> View attachment 1215167


Nice!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

This thing just keeps checking the boxes... 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

#steel

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Put my Rohloff Speedhub on my Lynskey gravel ride. I put the SRAM XX1 back on my bikepacking bike.

The Lauf is admittedly awful on single track but really smooths out dirt and gravel.

If you haven't tried an internally geared hub you are missing out. The Rohloff adds about a pound and a half of weight over the XX1 drivetrain. The hub and wheel and other parts will run you about $500-$800 more than a complete SRAM X01 or XX1 Eagle drivetrain depending on what crankset you go with.

Maybe more if you need an eccentric bottom bracket to tension the chain. I thankfully did not (miraculously).

I'm using a Truvative X9 2x10 crank with a single Surley 36-tooth steel chainring and an 8-speed chain. Sturdy and reliable.

But worth it, in my opinion.

Some of you may follow the IGH forum. The Rohloff is the only bike part I've ever bought that gets better with age. I've had it for two years and have around 5000 miles on it. It just gets smoother and smoother. It's almost creepy how little drag this thing has considering what's going on in the hub. Really, I can't tell the difference between it and a derailleur (except maybe in the low, low gears).

And it literally has needed no maintenance at all...and it's been caked in mud, frozen in snow, and dunked in creeks to clean it off. I changed the oil just because but the old oil still looked pretty clean (Rholoff recommends changing the oil every year or after 5000 km but I think it can go three times that distance at least).

Another advantage is that the hub builds into a very stiff, dish-less wheel. The hub has a much larger diameter than a standard hub so you are using much shorter spokes, say the equivalent of 26-inch spokes on a 29er wheel.


----------



## Aerodyte (Mar 18, 2013)

*Lauf True Grit Animal Style*

Here's my work in progress, trying lots of different wheels, seatposts, bars, tires. Here's the current parts this week.

Lauf True Grit Medium Frameset
SRAM Red Hydro Levers
SRAM CX1 Crankset 172.5
SRAM GXP Threaded BB
Absolute Black 40T Oval Chainring
SRAM CX1 Rear D Medium
Shimano 11-40 XT Cassette
SRAM Force Flat Mount Calipers
Ashima 160/140 Rotors
Crossmax XL Pro 29er Wheelset
Lauf 15x100, 142x12 Thru Axles
Schwalbe G-One 38mm Tubeless
Easton EC90 27.2 Seatpost Offset 25
Salsa QR Seatpost Clamp
KMC Chain X11.93
Syntace Racelight 2 46mm c-c Carbon Bars
Syntace F119 90mm 6deg Stem
Specialized Power Saddle Pro 143 Ti Rails
Carbon Cages
Zipp service course bar tape with experimental wrap


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

*Fearless Bikes , Vulture.*


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Today's ride.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Today's fun


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

NordieBoy said:


> Today's ride.


Nice kickstand!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

j102 said:


> Nice kickstand!


The curve helps with the structural integrity and to keep the weight low.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

NordieBoy said:


> The curve helps with the structural integrity and to keep the weight low.


lol.
Nice bike!


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Loving the Warbird...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

j102 said:


> lol.
> Nice bike!


Not too fussed with the bars dammit.
Too narrow on the hoods for standing climbing, too wide on the drops and rocky descents on the drops are not nice on my hands.
Worked well on the single speed where I needed the extra leverage.

The brake lines have been trimmed so I will need to get longer ones.
I'll put up with them for a while and see if they grow on me though.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Loving the Warbird...
> View attachment 1217225


Nice picture! Looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

NordieBoy said:


> Not too fussed with the bars dammit.
> Too narrow on the hoods for standing climbing, too wide on the drops and rocky descents on the drops are not nice on my hands.
> Worked well on the single speed where I needed the extra leverage.
> 
> ...


Bars are a personal choice. Luckily there are plenty of choices available. I would look for some you like and change them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What bars do you have?

Cowchippers changed my bike for the better! Those things are amazing, just enough flare for great control, I went 42 wide.


NordieBoy said:


> Not too fussed with the bars dammit.
> Too narrow on the hoods for standing climbing, too wide on the drops and rocky descents on the drops are not nice on my hands.
> Worked well on the single speed where I needed the extra leverage.
> 
> ...


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

On-One Midges.
Seated climbing on the hoods is fine, but it's just weird to climb seated.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> On-One Midges.
> Seated climbing on the hoods is fine, but it's just weird to climb seated.


Yeah, the Cowchippers have less flare than those, maybe that would help.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

*ICAN GRA02 build*

Here's my 17.5lb gravel rig for the Fall 2018-Spring 2019 race season. Purpose-built and dedicated to the Barry-Roubaix.








ICAN GRA02 frame with chiner carbon components including aero drop bars.








Aggressive and down low. What it takes to average 22-23mph on gravel.








Salsa Cutthroat-inspired custom paint job.








Race Face Next SL crankset with a WolfTooth 42T elliptical chainring, SRAM XG-1195 X01 cassette, SRAM Rival derailleur, and of course, Ashima AI2 rotors. Velocity-built chiner wheelset to custom imported hubs, Maxxis Rambler 700x38C tires.

Here's the build story thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/ican-gra02-gravel-bike-frame-1087309.html


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

sissypants said:


> Here's my 17.5lb gravel rig for the Fall 2018-Spring 2019 race season. Purpose-built and dedicated to the Barry-Roubaix.
> 
> View attachment 1217374
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I built this frame last year. Fillet brazed steel frame/fork, XT drivetrain with 105/cx70 front, hylex brakes. Really fun!


----------



## BluesDawg (Apr 8, 2007)

Black Mtn Cycles MCD. My dirt road bike.

Bmc mcd by Benny Watson, on Flickr

Bmc mcd by Benny Watson, on Flickr

Bmc mcd by Benny Watson, on Flickr

Bmc mcd by Benny Watson, on Flickr


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Awesome monster gravel machine. 27.5x2.1 fit the Oliver and the SuperX just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Decided to ride across town on the canals after dinner tonight. 45 mi. and I hardly saw a soul.
Mole


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

trauma-md said:


> Awesome monster gravel machine. 27.5x2.1 fit the Oliver and the SuperX just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really cool rig!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I found I wasn't getting much use of my Kent Eriksen hardtail (built in '08), so a few months ago I swapped the bars for some Cowchippers along with some Gevenalle GX levers and some old BB7s I had in the shed. It's 1x10 with the front shifter operating the fork lockout. It's a blast on single track and does pretty well on gravel too. It isn't the fastest with the 2.25 Ardents, but I may swap them out for something that rolls a bit better.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice bike. I like the kangaroos in the background too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jms said:


> Nice bike. I like the kangaroos in the background too.


yep...I mostly encounter deer as the big trail animal, but 'roos would be cool to see like that as well. Do they mostly run away, or at you? Deer almost always run away


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep...I mostly encounter deer as the big trail animal, but 'roos would be cool to see like that as well. Do they mostly run away, or at you? Deer almost always run away


Depends on the Roo.

If it's Roger....


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yep...I mostly encounter deer as the big trail animal, but 'roos would be cool to see like that as well. Do they mostly run away, or at you? Deer almost always run away


Mine are Elk and Bison mostly, but Grizzlies and mountain lion abound in my neck of the woods


----------



## Marina Kingston (Sep 27, 2018)

My first simple bike))


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Mine are Elk and Bison mostly, but Grizzlies and mountain lion abound in my neck of the woods


elk and bison would be sweet....bears, sweet from far away....

had a bear encounter on the AT years ago


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

My go anywhere bike! All City Macho Man Disc. It's always a good time on this ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice, I love mine! See post #1


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Nice, I love mine! See post #1


Sweet bike JCD!


----------



## PatKD (Oct 7, 2018)

No drop bars (yet), as I bought my Rapid 3 on a budget, but I love it for my commute! Way more fun than the Norco hardtail I used to run.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Full on fall here in Vermont.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

New to gravel riding but I am really enjoying it a lot. It is nice to have another form of biking that I'm into.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

today's ride


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

WTB









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahearne.

October 13, 2018 by SlowPoke Pete, on Flickr

October 13, 2018 by SlowPoke Pete, on Flickr

Lynskey.

September 27, 2018 by SlowPoke Pete, on Flickr

September 9, 2018 by SlowPoke Pete, on Flickr

SPP


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

*Bit of exploring this weekend.*

Autumn and 73F


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Dibbs_ said:


> Autumn and 73F
> 
> View attachment 1220669


Beautiful bike!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SlowPokePete said:


> Ahearne.
> 
> October 13, 2018 by SlowPoke Pete, on Flickr
> 
> ...


sweet pics!!! Love the train trestles. Where is this?


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Added some gold bling to dress up my 3T Exploro.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Salsa Vaya









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet pics!!! Love the train trestles. Where is this?


I'm not the op, but that is the Croton Reservoir (with automotive bridge) and dam in Westchester County, New York.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RDO said:


> I'm not the op, but that is the Croton Reservoir (with automotive bridge) and dam in Westchester County, New York.


I'm not the op either but I read up on it, very interesting and sounds like a great place to explore on a bike.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Yesterdays rain and hail filled up the normally dry desert washes so most of todays ride (30 mi.) was paved unfortunately. Did manage to find a little gravel though!
Mole


----------



## HTupolev (Jan 12, 2018)

My Stumpjumper.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

HTupolev said:


> My Stumpjumper.


Nice, a little older than my Stumpy conversion


----------



## TimothyH (Mar 1, 2017)

Niner RLT 9 RDO Di2

















-Tim-


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Trek 750.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

These old lugged Treks make great gravel bikes.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Nice!!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Hobine said:


> These old lugged Treks make great gravel bikes.


Yeah man! Love this build!


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

New Bike day







Long distance mode with 3 bottles plus storage on bottom


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What top tube bag? ^^^

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> What top tube bag? ^^^
> 
> Congrats on the new ride!


It's darkspeed works 915 pack

Dark Speed Works - Speedpack 915


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> It's darkspeed works 915 pack
> 
> Dark Speed Works - Speedpack 915


Thanks man!


----------



## TimothyH (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> View attachment 1223515
> 
> 
> New Bike day
> ...


Congrats! Very nice.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

TimothyH said:


> View attachment 1224600


Nice!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TimothyH said:


> View attachment 1224600


stream riding is the only time bike gets cleaned...


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Shock on my MTB needs a service, so quick change of plans and a little rail trail ride instead:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

From today's ride. ^^ rail trails as well.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Soma Fog Cutter frame. 
Salsa Cowbell Bars.
Compass Barlow Pass 38c tires
WTB i21 KOM rims
BB7 brakes
2x10 drivetrain made up of 9, 10 and 11 speed stuff.








EDIT: Oops! Just realized I already posted in this thread. Well, this time it is dirty.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Soma Fog Cutter frame.
> Salsa Cowbell Bars.
> Compass Barlow Pass 38c tires
> WTB i21 KOM rims
> ...


What's that saddle?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

BurkC said:


> What's that saddle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Koobi AU Enduro


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Koobi AU Enduro
> View attachment 1224742


Nice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Graveling Taos 11-11-18


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*3T Exploro*

Eats mud...


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Here's a couple pics from this weekends ride. I love taking pics. Sometimes I don't get far before dismounting for more. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iowamtb said:


> Here's a couple pics from this weekends ride. I love taking pics. Sometimes I don't get far before dismounting for more. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1226480
> 
> ...


those hills look awesome and grueling at the same time!!! Cemetery also looks pretty cool!!!


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> those hills look awesome and grueling at the same time!!! Cemetery also looks pretty cool!!!


The cemetery pic turned out good. It's one of my favorites


----------



## Loobs (Aug 7, 2017)

Brother Kepler Disc w/ 650b x 2 Schwalbe G-One Speed & SRAM Rival/Force mix (42 with 10-42).


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Wearing its winter shoes and fenders for awhile.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Loobs said:


> View attachment 1227514
> 
> 
> Brother Kepler Disc w/ 650b x 2 Schwalbe G-One Speed & SRAM Rival/Force mix (42 with 10-42).





Hobine said:


> Wearing its winter shoes and fenders for awhile.


love the simplicity of the gravel bikes!!! So cool...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Loving the Orange fellas


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Loving the Orange fellas


Another orange

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Checkpoint SL6 in road bike form (Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3 carbon wheels/ 700x26c)
and Offroad form (Bontrager Paradigm comp alloy/Maxxis Ravager 700x40c)

Fun bike, as fast on the pavement as my former Emonda.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

mlx john said:


> Checkpoint SL6 in road bike form (Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3 carbon wheels/ 700x26c)
> and Offroad form (Bontrager Paradigm comp alloy/Maxxis Ravager 700x40c)
> 
> Fun bike, as fast on the pavement as my former Emonda.
> ...


The Checkpoint is a nice and versatile bike. Does it have thru-axles or QR?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

12mm thru-axles.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

mlx john said:


> 12mm thru-axles.


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

Posted this in the cyclocross forum but its not cyclocross anymore I guess. Converted to single speed Yeti ARC-x 700x38 Maxxis ramblers, 42-17 gearing with latest upgrade being a sweet handlebar basket.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

*Gravel bike!*

Specialized Sequoia, WTB riddlers 700x45. This was my setup for a 100 mile gravel race, and it was fantastic. For winter and commuting, I can put fenders on it.









Used this with 650b's on a 270 mile bikepacking race. So fun!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today!


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gravel plus?*

For years my go to bike for bike camping and exploring the dirt roads of the Mt Hood and Gifford Pinchot NF has been my LHT. Sure, heavy and sluggish but comfortable and capable. I did have a Vaya briefly but never really felt right on that bike. I recently sold off the LHT and my CC and put together this Crust Evasion. It's currently sporting 26x2.5 Surly ETs on i35 rims. I'll soon enough try it with WTB 2.8 Rangers. The bike can also accommodate 27.5 wheels. Haven't gotten out on it yet for a real ride as I'm nursing a bum ankle/foot, but soon.


----------



## NOLAwrench (Feb 28, 2004)

*First time out*

Took the new bikes out for spin around Denver/Lakewood, CO


----------



## bmbird4 (Jul 8, 2017)

*'18 Marin Cortina AX2 (58)*

Force22 Hyd. brifters/brakes
Force1 rear mech (long cage) 
Easton EC70AX 46cm carbon bars (16° flare)
Easton EA70 80mm stem
Easton bar tape
Raceface Next G4 crank 175mm
Crankbrothers Candy 3 pedals (Ti spindles)
Wolftooth Components 42T oval chainring, xD10-42 cassette
PNW Components 85mm dropper (left shifter activated, internally routed)
Nextie 45mm deep Carbon Rims, Onyx hubs
Gravel King SK 43mm front -- SK 38mm rear (tubeless)
Carbon bottle cages


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*trail capable*


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

while the ~45mm tires are limiting in fresh powder, I find rolling on hardpack snow super fun on my Fisticuff! Anybody else rolling winter gravel?


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

jmctav23 said:


> while the ~45mm tires are limiting in fresh powder, I find rolling on hardpack snow super fun on my Fisticuff! Anybody else rolling winter gravel?
> 
> View attachment 1230838


A few days ago I went out a bit in the snow on 32s. Yeah it was slow as balls on the bumpy stuff but super fun!  I wish we had more snow here.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

HollyBoni said:


> A few days ago I went out a bit in the snow on 32s. Yeah it was slow as balls on the bumpy stuff but super fun!  I wish we had more snow here.


We've had sustained cold and regular light snowfall through december here. I live not far from a lake with a park that a lot of people walk and run in year round so the paths are all well packed. No worry about car traffic or road grime and when the temps are cold enough, the grip on snow is surprisingly good!


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

jmctav23 said:


> We've had sustained cold and regular light snowfall through december here. I live not far from a lake with a park that a lot of people walk and run in year round so the paths are all well packed. No worry about car traffic or road grime and when the temps are cold enough, the grip on snow is surprisingly good!


Sounds awesome.

Sadly where I live it barely snows anymore. Maybe once every winter and then it melts a few days later. Nowadays it's freezing cold but no snow or slightly warmer, rain, mud and muck everywhere.

I remember when I was a kid we went sledding all the time, can't do that anymore.


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

Posiedon Atlas flat bar bike in blizzard gray with nile blue panaracer gravelking 700x38mm


----------



## BCHBOY1206 (May 9, 2007)

*2017 Revolt 1*

Here is my new 2017 Revolt 1. Unfortunately it is 35 degrees so it will be a while before I can actually do any real riding but it feels good so far and I love the looks!!!


----------



## theWorstTerry (Oct 25, 2018)

first post!

i'm in love with just about every bike on this thread! i wish i could afford some of these amazing machines.

i live that broke life and gotta do everything as low budget as possible, so when i decided i wanted to get back on a bicycle i jumped on craigslist to see what i could find.

what i really wanted was an old lugged steel road bike to gravel out, but after a few months of nothing (i'm pretty rural), this aluminum 2016 specialized sirrus commuter dad bike came up for a couple hundred bucks.

it was pretty rough and worn, first thing i did after going through everything was convert it to drop bars and friction shifters, replace all the cables, swap out the worn out pedals for some plastic mtn flats, and replace the "comfort" seat with a fabric scoop.

















within the next couple paychecks i plan on getting some tires and finding myself a used 2x crankset on ebay to replace the original creaky, riveted, 3x guy that's on there now. the 8 speed cassette's a little beat, so i may go to a 9 or 10 speed to get a little more range while i'm at it.

i'd like to continue to slowly upgrade/improve this bike as money allows. i'm hoping to find a used carbon fork for it to shed a little weight and add a little compliance (i've seen a couple sirrus carbon forks go on ebay recently that wouldn't break the bank) and i may do a cheapo carbon seat post for the same reason. that aluminum's a little harsh. some high volume tires will help with that.

i'm going to make myself a frame bag for it and do as much bike camping as possible this summer.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

theWorstTerry said:


> first post!
> 
> i'm in love with just about every bike on this thread! i wish i could afford some of these amazing machines.
> 
> ...


Very nice. What kind of levers did you use?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theWorstTerry (Oct 25, 2018)

BurkC said:


> Very nice. What kind of levers did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thanks! i went with this set of tektros on amazon. i couldn't find anything used around the price and people seemed to like them, so i went for it - 
https://smile.amazon.com/Tektro-RL520-Lever-Set/dp/B002EWEF3U


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Those are the ones I went with on my project similar to yours. You can follow it here (even though it is completed and has since moved on)

https://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/rockhopper-project-bike-1057840.html



theWorstTerry said:


> thanks! i went with this set of tektros on amazon. i couldn't find anything used around the price and people seemed to like them, so i went for it -
> https://smile.amazon.com/Tektro-RL520-Lever-Set/dp/B002EWEF3U


----------



## theWorstTerry (Oct 25, 2018)

BurkC said:


> Those are the ones I went with on my project similar to yours. You can follow it here (even though it is completed and has since moved on)
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/rockhopper-project-bike-1057840.html


that's an awesome rockhopper! i have a 95 stumpjumper fsr that might just get the drop bar treatment at some point


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's my Chinese open mold carbon frameset I finished building a few weeks ago. It's set up 1x11 with Shimano Di2 and 650b wheels.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

52 miles yesterday including some trail, lot of gravel, and some road. Raleigh RXM. These bikes are so versatile!

Funny story I picked up a hound dog at mile 32 and no lie I didn't shake him till mile 39! Little guy was committed! Barking at and chased me down some gravel roads through Sumter National Forest. Half scary half wtf.

Anyways, cheers to exploring places on bikes 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

Lithified said:


> Funny story I picked up a hound dog at mile 32 and no lie I didn't shake him till mile 39! Little guy was committed! Barking at and chased me down some gravel roads through Sumter National Forest.


Where was the owner??


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Witterings said:


> Where was the owner??


Well I rode past a house on pavement then turned onto a FS road and boom, got a dog chasing me. In this part of the south it's not at all unheard of for dogs to basically live outside. Owner maybe was home maybe not? I'd guess he was a hunting dog and likely he trotted on home that night. I felt a little bad but again, a dog is barking kind of aggressively at you then chases you....not a good time to stop IMO. He could have been just tryin to tree me like a raccoon or.......didn't want to find out.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2019)

trrubicon06 said:


> Here's my Chinese open mold carbon frameset I finished building a few weeks ago. It's set up 1x11 with Shimano Di2 and 650b wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1234198


Which mold did you use? Looks nice all black.


----------



## trrubicon06 (Jul 24, 2009)

NAU83 said:


> Which mold did you use? Looks nice all black.


It's a Carbonda 696 frameset.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

More miles and more smiles









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Probie (Jan 21, 2019)

First proper ride with the Trek Checkpoint ALR 4. Awesome bike.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^^ a lot to like there!!! Looks awesome

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Snow, mud, ice, gravel...it's all good

(Breezer Radar Pro w/ 29x2.3 tires)

Breezer Radar Pro by Brad Baker, on Flickr

Breezer Radar Pro by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> Snow, mud, ice, gravel...it's all good
> 
> (Breezer Radar Pro w/ 29x2.3 tires)
> 
> ...


perfect winter gravel conditions!!! Awesome


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Lithified said:


> Well I rode past a house on pavement then turned onto a FS road and boom, got a dog chasing me. In this part of the south it's not at all unheard of for dogs to basically live outside. Owner maybe was home maybe not? I'd guess he was a hunting dog and likely he trotted on home that night. I felt a little bad but again, a dog is barking kind of aggressively at you then chases you....not a good time to stop IMO. He could have been just tryin to tree me like a raccoon or.......didn't want to find out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Was that near Clinton, SC? I read a similar story on FB the other day.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

mikeridesabike said:


> Was that near Clinton, SC? I read a similar story on FB the other day.


Yep same guy

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> View attachment 1200032


In the words of Led Zeppelin I'm feeling a whole lotta love for that bike. My old eyes can't read the decals. But that looks like some vintage goodness.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Lithified said:


> Yep same guy
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I bet that was a tired puppy when he got back home.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

My new Giant Revolt 0. Loving it so far. Only thing I really want to change is the bars - I think FSA's new gravel bar may be just the ticket.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks nice. Had to do a double-take (thought it was the same bike/pic as in post 301)...


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

First real gravel ride with drops. I was surprised at how stable I felt on the downs.

2007 Jabber repurposed









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

And, now for something a bit different. A custom "cyclocross" bike from the Ground Up Speed Shop. I've put about 500 miles of gravel riding on this bike in single speed mode. I love this bike. Fits me like a glove. 40mm Maxxis Ravager tires, Salsa Cowbell bars, Thomson post, Chris King headset, etc.

Built a new wheelset for it today. Alex Adventure 2 rims (tubeless) with a 2 speed kick back Sturmey Archer hub. We'll see if I like the 2 speed setup or not.

20190125_215736 by Brad Baker, on Flickr

20190125_214318 by Brad Baker, on Flickr

Ground Up Designs cyclocross bike by Brad Baker, on Flickr

Interesting seat stay bridge
Ground Up Designs cyclocross bike by Brad Baker, on Flickr

Custom pinstriping
Ground Up Designs cyclocross bike by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

No flat bar love?


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

BigTex91 said:


> My new Giant Revolt 0. Loving it so far. Only thing I really want to change is the bars - I think FSA's new gravel bar may be just the ticket.


Interesting. Just picked up my Revolt 0 yesterday and the bars are one of the things I love most about this new ride.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here's my brand new Kona Jake the Snake*









My new Jake the Snake that I got from Jenson last week. Technically, I guess this is a cross bike, rather than gravel, but it gets the job done on rocks.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

My Penhale Gypsy in winter gravel mode.

3x9 XT drivetrain
IRD brake/shift levers with Ultegra bar end shifters
Pub Carbon Wheels
WTB Resolute 700x42c Tires
TRP Spyre Brakes
Cambium C17 Carved saddle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Probie (Jan 21, 2019)

Day with the roadies. I am thinking of adding a Lauf fork as I'm doing a lot of Gravel and long distance trips. Anyone with experience on them?










Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Guitar Ted has a good tutorial on bar/shifter position. Ive found having the shifter hoods level with the tops of the bar works ..YMMV


----------



## parquake (Feb 13, 2016)

Frame: Salsa Journeyman 54 cm (new)
Rear mech: Shimano Ultegra RX800 (new)
Cassette: Shimano XT CS-M8000 11-42T (new)
Chain: Shimano CN-HG701 with Quick-Link (new)
Crankset: Shimano 105 5800 170mm (reuse)
Chainring: absoluteBLACK 1X OVAL 42T | Wolftooth 36T Drop-Stop for serious bike packing trips (reuse)
Shifter: Gevenalle CX1 (new)
Brakes: TRP Spyre SLC (new)
Rotors: Shimano SM-RT81-SS 140/140 (reuse; upgrade to 160 front planned)
Headset: VP Sealed (Salsa factory)
Stem: Thomson Elite X2 90mm 17 degrees (reuse)
Handlebar: Salsa Cowchipper 42cm with Salsa Gel Cork Bartape
Seatpost: Canyon VCLS 2.0 (reuse)
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Sport Shallow (reuse)
Pedals: Time ATAC Link Hybrid (new) | Time ATAC XC 6 (reuse)
Wheels: DCR Premium 40 laced w/Sapim CX-Ray (reuse)
Tubes: Schwalbe Ultralights (new)
Tyres: Panaracer GravelKing SK Tubeless Ready 700c x 38 (new)
Cables: Jagwire Pro (new)
Stem bag: Oveja Negra Chuckbucket (new)

Weighs in at 9 kg / 19.9 lbs exactly


----------



## HTupolev (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Had a quick and sloppy fire road ride today. Road was 1/3rd mud and 2/3rds lightly packed snow/slush. Lots of fishtailing going on; I was wishing for a fatter tire with more tread in front, didn't need the 40C studs. I have a 2.0 Race King I got cheap I'll try next.

A beautiful day for a ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## DCoz (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

50 mile with beer









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

does riding gravel with my roadie count?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cmg said:


> does riding gravel with my roadie count?


Yes! This is an all inclusive thread, and you have beer.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## AnotherFolkRider (Mar 8, 2008)

Couple of pics of my Torelli Strada Bianche from a snowy ride. Just built it up in October but its mostly been on the rollers this winter.


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Probie (Jan 21, 2019)

Something from the weekend
Trek ALR 4 with 29x2.0 tyres









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Had a great ride yesterday in the Pisgah. So glad to have a reprieve from the rain!


----------



## parquake (Feb 13, 2016)

Swapped to Compass Snoqualmie Pass (from Panaracer GK SK).
Transformed the ride - felt v similar to Vittoria Pave CG Open Clinchers (on my ex-road bike).


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I’m intrigued...any details on the transformation? Anything you can add would be great as I’m about to need new tires and I’m on Panaracer Gravel King SK 38s.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

650b?


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

700c for me right now


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MattMay said:


> I'm intrigued...any details on the transformation? Anything you can add would be great as I'm about to need new tires and I'm on Panaracer Gravel King SK 38s.


How do you like the Gravel Kings SK? If you are happy with them, then get a new set.
Do you want to stay with 38s, or go down to 35s, 32s? Or up to 40s? Perhaps try the regular (non SK) Gravel Kings?
As far as I have seen, the two most popular are the Gravel Kings and the Maxxis Ramblers.
I'm on Maxxis Ramblers 700x38 now and they have been great. I'm considering sizing down to 35s, or even 32s. Maxxis doesn't make a Rambler on those sizes so I'm looking at Gravel Kings.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Pretty happy with 700x38. On my Ridefast 23 internal width rims they measure 40. Live en and planning to get another set. Was just curious when poster above mentioned he switched and it transformed his ride. Wanted to know more. It’s a big word.


----------



## parquake (Feb 13, 2016)

MattMay said:


> I'm intrigued...any details on the transformation? Anything you can add would be great as I'm about to need new tires and I'm on Panaracer Gravel King SK 38s.


Probably and maybe bit early to tell since I've only put in 100kms/62miles (dry weather) but the main points (one postive and one negative) I immediately noticed.

+ Noticeably lighter weight and eases hauling the bike down and up my narrow staircase meaning it accelerates faster; the chainstays on the Journeyman are longish so anything helps ; whether that's due to less rotating mass or whether the file tread pattern vs GK SK knobby pattern has anything to say I can't say

- Front tire clipping my toe on sharp turns


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Test run of some bikepacking gear today. All ran great. Gotta get out for my first overnighter soon! This rain won't quit except for a single day at a time.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Lithified said:


> Test run of some bikepacking gear today. All ran great. Gotta get out for my first overnighter soon! This rain won't quit except for a single day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is giving me the itch to also start preparing...and we are having the same thing with rain...gravel roads are about the only thing that we can ride recently


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is My Giant Toughroad build. Frame and fork acquired very cheap from LBS. I had the frame vapor blasted to remove the super duper tough powdercoat. He had to use a very aggressive media to get the coating off then change to a finer grit to smooth and shine the raw aluminum surface. The carbon fork I rattlecanned semi gloss black after sanding and cleaning.

Size M
105 11sp levers
TRP Spyre calipers
Wolftooth Tanpan
XT M8000 derailleur 
XT 11-42 cassette 
XT M8000 crank
Wolftooth 38t drop stop
XTR BB
Stans Crest MK3 wheels with decal delete
Maxxis Rambler 40mm tubeless
Stock Giant Revolt handlebars
Giant Connect 90mm stem
Ergon saddle (cant remember model name)
Jagwire compressionless brake housing


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

The new whip is mostly set up.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Chippertheripper said:


> The new whip is mostly set up.


Interesting bikes, never heard of them. Nice build!

Fairdale Bikes


----------



## Probie (Jan 21, 2019)

Trek Checkpoint ALR4 - Trans Xhariep race









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Interesting bikes, never heard of them. Nice build!
> 
> Fairdale Bikes


agreed....I am really liking the Taj...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> agreed....I am really liking the Taj...


Lol that makes sense!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Lol that makes sense!


press fit BB tho...don't like those...if I wasn't already planning on a legit BMX, I would be shopping the Taj and the Surly Lowside...but i want a real 20"er...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> press fit BB tho...don't like those...if I wasn't already planning on a legit BMX, I would be shopping the Taj and the Surly Lowside...but i want a real 20"er...


they all use a press fit bb too. Maybe not race bikes, but all the street/dirt frames do.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 31, 2004)

*Ridley X-trail*









almost finished


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Felt F65x


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been curious about this bike (Fat Chance Chriscross) since they were introduced. When I saw one in my size, in a cool one-off color, and with a demo/showbike sale price, I had to jump.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SteveF said:


> I've been curious about this bike (Fat Chance Chriscross) since they were introduced. When I saw one in my size, in a cool one-off color, and with a demo/showbike sale price, I had to jump.


Nice, what frame bag is that? (I'm a frame bag whore)  That may fit my Surly just fine. I'm thinking of buying this one, but I like how compact yours is.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Oveja-Negra-Half-Pack-Frame-Bag


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Nice, what frame bag is that? (I'm a frame bag whore)  That may fit my Surly just fine. I'm thinking of buying this one, but I like how compact yours is.
> 
> https://www.jensonusa.com/Oveja-Negra-Half-Pack-Frame-Bag


It's a Wolftooth pump bag, just room for a minipump (under 11" or so) and maybe a few small things.

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/bags/products/pump-bag


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SteveF said:


> It's a Wolftooth pump bag, just room for a minipump (under 11" or so) and maybe a few small things.
> 
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/bags/products/pump-bag


Thank you, I'll take a look.

Edit: Damn sold out! That's an awesome bag!!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Thank you, I'll take a look.
> 
> Edit: Damn sold out! That's an awesome bag!!


Some retailers have them, amazon and Universal Cycles for example:

https://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Tooth-Components-B-RAD-Pump/dp/B07F5P9FZF

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=95851&category=269


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> press fit BB tho...don't like those...if I wasn't already planning on a legit BMX, I would be shopping the Taj and the Surly Lowside...but i want a real 20"er...


But don't all BMX bikes use press fit BBs?

All the frames I am familiar with do...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

93EXCivic said:


> But don't all BMX bikes use press fit BBs?
> 
> All the frames I am familiar with do...


yeah, they do....and they aren't really that much of a pain...just to get them out/apart sometimes. IT would also help if I cleaned my BMX more...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SteveF said:


> Some retailers have them, amazon and Universal Cycles for example:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Tooth-Components-B-RAD-Pump/dp/B07F5P9FZF
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=95851&category=269


Sweet!! Thanks, I didn't think of checking elsewhere. Sorry couldn't rep ya!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah, they do....and they aren't really that much of a pain...just to get them out/apart sometimes. IT would also help if I cleaned my BMX more...


I think we need a "show your BMX bike" thread. I don't have one, but I think they are cool.
What's the benefit for an adult person? Good for training? On the trails? Or just simply cool?
I don't want to derail this thread. Maybe someone can answer these questions on the "show your BMX bike" thread.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

j102 said:


> I think we need a "show your BMX bike" thread. I don't have one, but I think they are cool.
> What's the benefit for an adult person? Good for training? On the trails? Or just simply cool?
> I don't want to derail this thread. Maybe someone can answer these questions on the "show your BMX bike" thread.


Hah. I was just about to ask if there was a "show us your bmx bike" thread here. Of course, I'd probably get a red square by insisting that 26" bmx bikes don't apply.

Yes, there are many benefits that cross over. The biggest technique, which is certainly stil learnable on a mtb or otherwise is pumping. After that, just general bike control skills, as I feel like a bmx bike is less forgiving. They're also easier to manual. 
Plenty of fun to be had on kids bikes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

j102 said:


> I think we need a "show your BMX bike" thread. I don't have one, but I think they are cool.
> What's the benefit for an adult person? Good for training? On the trails? Or just simply cool?
> I don't want to derail this thread. Maybe someone can answer these questions on the "show your BMX bike" thread.


got it....gonna start it in General, and then see where it ends up....


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

SteveF said:


> I've been curious about this bike (Fat Chance Chriscross) since they were introduced. When I saw one in my size, in a cool one-off color, and with a demo/showbike sale price, I had to jump.
> 
> View attachment 1241970


Love that Crisscross. Are those 650b's on there?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet!! Thanks, I didn't think of checking elsewhere. Sorry couldn't rep ya!


No worries-my rep is sufficient.  Hope you like the bag!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Hobine said:


> Love that Crisscross. Are those 650b's on there?


Thanks, I really like the color! Haven't spent enough time on it yet to judge the ride, but my shakedown cruise was encouraging. It's a lively pedaler, handles well but tracks straight too. I love the tapered headtube-that alone sold me on the bike, first time I saw a pic! Tires are 650bX48-ish Compass Switchback Hills on KOM 23 rims. It'll have fenders soon.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

*Crust evasion.*

This thing is so much fun. The tires are 26x2.5 Surly ETs. They're a bit overkill. Perfect for rambling and descents although a bit of a drag when climbing on pavement. But really, I don't race, I tend to ride solo, and I'm not in a hurry so who cares.

The bars are Cowchippers although I can't wait to try this bike with a Crust Towel Rack. My intention is to use the "narrow (61cm" ones.


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

This morning's misty ride.


----------



## CYRON10k (Mar 12, 2008)

Blanchard Mountain overlooking Skagit Valley WA









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

CS2 said:


> In the words of Led Zeppelin I'm feeling a whole lotta love for that bike. My old eyes can't read the decals. But that looks like some vintage goodness.


Thank you! It is early Rocky Mountain Sherpa


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Enjoying the spring greenery and feeling out my Rove flat bar conversion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Riding out on the trails around South Bay and stopped to watch some planes landing and taking off at a small municipal airport...


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cyclocross bike, but whatever... 

One-One Pickenflick
1x11, 40T in front, 11-36 in back
WTB Ridder 45c tires on Stan's Grail + Hope Pro 4 hubs
Hope F20 flat pedals


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

My new Stig. So much fun no matter what I throw at it.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Updated pic. Rebuilt the rear wheel to run a freewheel (was running fixed before). Been putting in pretty good mileage and doing my first gravel race this weekend.


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

amish_matt said:


> View attachment 1243721
> 
> 
> View attachment 1243723
> ...


What bike is that. I like it

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

vartz04 said:


> What bike is that. I like it
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Trek Checkpoint ALR5 frame I built. It has adjustable dropouts and lots of clearance. Those are my old spare 27.5 mtb wheels I had hanging in the garage. Bontrager XR2s in 2.2 cleared great after some minor dishing of the rear wheel.

My mtb has a cracked rim, so I did most of my usual singletrack loop on it the other day and it handled everything great.

It usually looks like this:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

new bike day


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> new bike day


Ok. That bike. Melting snow. IT'S A GOOD DAY. Looks like a ton of fun!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Lithified said:


> Ok. That bike. Melting snow. IT'S A GOOD DAY. Looks like a ton of fun!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Melting snow is a plus! Got to get out on a short ride to burn in the brake pads. They're not so bad once set in, but definitely not hydraulic power...just more modulation


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Updated pic. Rebuilt the rear wheel to run a freewheel (was running fixed before). Been putting in pretty good mileage and doing my first gravel race this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1243742


Fisticuff? I have an original Jabber I converted. It's a hoot but could be a bit better as I'm stretched out just a tad too much.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphoria66 (Oct 22, 2008)

My "Tomac" Montezuma...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Crash_FLMB said:


> Fisticuff? I have an original Jabber I converted. It's a hoot but could be a bit better as I'm stretched out just a tad too much.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


Yep, it's the last gen Fisticuff... actually one of the last frame sets they sold I believe. I actually acquired it by bad luck, I broke my Jabberwocky frame and they didn't have any left for warranty issues. They ended up giving me this Fisticuff frameset in an attempt to honor their warranty. If I am being completely honest, I wasn't really excited about getting it and I had to do quite a bit of bike shuffling once I got it. I had a Kona Rove that I sold to buy a new SS MTB frame to replace the Jabberwocky, then built this up with a bunch of stuff from my parts bin. I can't complain too much though, it's been great through this winter and it actually fits me really well.


----------



## Euphoria66 (Oct 22, 2008)

Commençal Babylon... between road and country


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Today I thought I'd kill my chain, chainring and brakes...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I will counter with Spring Green.


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

2019 Niner RLT9 steel. Just got her a few weeks ago, two rides on her, already converted to 1x11 and 650b wheels and tires (Stan's Crest). Felt like the front end could use some more suppleness (#thesupplelife lol) and traction, and didn't want too much toe overlap as I was already experiencing it with 700x38c tires.

Went 1x11 because I don't much like front deraillieurs and I live in a fairly flat place.

(Edit) Still waiting on the front rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

FeedTheWolf said:


> 2019 Niner RLT9 steel. Just got her a few weeks ago, two rides on her, already converted to 1x11 and 650b wheels and tires (Stan's Crest). Felt like the front end could use some more suppleness (#thesupplelife lol) and traction, and didn't want too much toe overlap as I was already experiencing it with 700x38c tires.
> 
> Went 1x11 because I don't much like front deraillieurs and I live in a fairly flat place.
> 
> ...


Nice ride! Out of curiosity, why the two different bar tapes?


----------



## FeedTheWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Jumbotron said:


> Nice ride! Out of curiosity, why the two different bar tapes?


It's actually just one bar tape, Supacaz Star Fade, check it out on the google! Although mine may be done wrong on the part where the color changes, I dunno.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

FeedTheWolf said:


> It's actually just one bar tape, Supacaz Star Fade, check it out on the google! Although mine may be done wrong on the part where the color changes, I dunno.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know that stuff existed. Sweet!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

2019 Giant ToughRoad SLX 0 loving it so far


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

http://imgur.com/hgocNzp


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Velobike said:


>


That's solid!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> That's solid!


Obviously built to be light, no bar tape! 

I like. Details?


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Out doing a little Warbirding today...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

z1r said:


> Obviously built to be light, no bar tape!
> 
> I like. Details?


Still fiddling with riding position and placement of levers.

It feels light and is no heavier than it needs to be, but I haven't weighed it. However, although I wasn't aiming for a weight weenie build, I had lightness in mind during the build because it has to be lifted over lots of fences, or be shouldered across bogs and unrideable terrain.

Obviously it's singlespeed - running 42/19.

Frame is an On-One Scandal 29er (Scandium version). It's about 12 years old, so it's old style steep head angle. I have steepened it further by using a shorter fork which has the benefit of giving another 3mm of trail.

Main components are Middleburn cranks, Crank Bros ISIS BB (I love those  ), BB7 brakes, SDG I-Beam saddle and post. Handlebars are the new On-One Brian which seem ideal for this use.

Wheels are homebuilt, Hope hubs, Easton Arc 40 rims, and 50mm Stans Crow tyres. The rim technically is too large for a 50mm tyre, but I had a theory that the increase in volume given would counter any possible disadvantage, eg normally there's the loss of engagement of side lugs when you put a tyre on a rim that's too wide, but this tyre has minimal tread. It works well with the tyre run at 22-25psi on tubes, and I won't be changing to narrower rims although I have them.

As it stands the only change I am likely to make is the brakes. Nothing wrong with them, but the rear BB7 limits the chain adjustment because the brake arm touches the seatstay at rest, so it will be replaced with TRP Spyres.


----------



## zdr (Mar 30, 2019)

*Bianchi Gravel bike*

My Bianchi Orso 105. My first bike and so far I really enjoy it. Only had it for a few months now and its fun to ride pavement/dirt roads/trails on. After 40 years of running and then wrecking my knee, this has been 'therapeutic' in many ways.


----------



## mjagr (Mar 28, 2019)

Sorry, but how do I add a picture?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mjagr said:


> Sorry, but how do I add a picture?


Click on "advanced" by the bottom of where you post, and attach it.


----------



## atkrocket (Sep 28, 2011)

NINER RLT Apex. Going to slap an Absolute Black ring on as my next upgrade, other than that she's staying stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zdr (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice looking bike! Steel Frame?


----------



## mjagr (Mar 28, 2019)

*My new ride.*

Enjoying riding without snow on the ground!


----------



## mjagr (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## atkrocket (Sep 28, 2011)

zdr said:


> Nice looking bike! Steel Frame?


Aluminum with a carbon fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

Long time underbiker.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^ Nice. Aero rims with gravel knobbies.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

smoothmoose said:


> ^^^ Nice. Aero rims with gravel knobbies.


Yeah, the SES 4.5 is a versatile wheelset.

Sometimes it's running smooth 28s, usually file tread 32s, and sometimes knobby 40s.


----------



## JWB475 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Why Cycles R+*

Here is my Why Cycles R+, set up in gravel/singletrack mode with new 27.5 x 2.1" Thunder Burts, Rodeo Labs Spork 2.0, and a Red Shift ShockStop stem...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

There was some gravel involved, somewhere.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> There was some gravel involved, somewhere.


Classic NZ, end of the road, ride. What part of New Zealand is this?

Eric


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Classic NZ, end of the road, ride. What part of New Zealand is this?
> 
> Eric


Basically ran out of NZ 
That's Stewart Island in the distance.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome. I thought that looked familiar.
Best oysters in the World live here.

Eric


----------



## mjagr (Mar 28, 2019)

*Raleigh Amelia*

My morning commute across the Bay Bridge from Prince Edward County to Bellevill, Ontario.


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

*Slate*









Don't know why it auto-rotated my first pic and is not letting me delete it. Sorry


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*nice ridding without worrying about ice and snow for a change *

warmest day I have had in a long time, 80 miles at almost 80 degrees :thumbs:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Two gravel bikes, one for bike packing and one for light duty


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

It's hard to beat spring time in Vermont. Ski in the morning and gravel grind after lunch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

VTSession said:


> It's hard to beat spring time in Vermont. Ski in the morning and gravel grind after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, that road looks perfect...untouched!


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

VTSession said:


> It's hard to beat spring time in Vermont. Ski in the morning and gravel grind after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt - your living the dream! Diggin the tranny conversion to drop bar


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

Bulls Grinder hitting the fireroads at Blue Hills outside of Boston


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

VTSession said:


> It's hard to beat spring time in Vermont. Ski in the morning and gravel grind after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of bike is that?


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

From this weekends adventures. 








Bike is a blast to ride.


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Still loving the RXM!

Cathey's Creek Road, Pisgah, NC









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joe j (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Love this bike!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!! All City really makes beautiful and awesome bikes!


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

My Commuter:









The Bike the MMD replaced after 22 years of service:









Single Speeding through Rio Grande Gorge state park:









Single Speeding just after the snow melt:









The Cosmic Stallion:


----------



## kixsand (Feb 11, 2019)

2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 0


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

today's ride was cut short because of hellacious mud


----------



## AZDan (Apr 25, 2013)

some gravel


----------



## TimothyH (Mar 1, 2017)

*Niner RLT 9 RDO set up for bikepacking*

Niner RLT 9 RDO Di2 set up for bikepacking
- Absolute Black 46/30 oval rings. 
- 11-42 XT mountain bike cassette
- 19.5 inch low gear
- Apidura bags

































-Tim-


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TimothyH said:


> Niner RLT 9 RDO Di2 set up for bikepacking
> - Absolute Black 46/30 oval rings.
> - 11-42 XT mountain bike cassette
> - 19.5 inch low gear
> ...


sweet!!! makes me want to quit my job and get out there!


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes it has a kickstand

Motobecane gravel x1.

I have another bike to donate better components from. Just wanted to ride it first









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my new Ibis. Loving it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Testing the 650b wheels with Specialized Sawtooth 45mm tyres.
3:40hr, 1,400m of climbing, avg speed 18.9kph, max speed 70.7kph.

They work ok 

You get some stares from other bikers when you pass them doing 40kph on the tri-bars in the gravel...


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> on the tri-bars in the gravel...


Yikes! :eekster:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AnteXTC said:


> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


that is the thinnest gravel I have ever seen...looks like awesome terrain thou...sand and pine trees...hell yeah


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is the thinnest gravel I have ever seen...looks like awesome terrain thou...sand and pine trees...hell yeah












Better now? 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AnteXTC said:


> Better now?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


everything is better with snow!!!!!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> everything is better with snow!!!!!












I took it too the next level yesterday when I added a dog also

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mounted my 2.25" Racing Ralphs tubeless and there is still plenty of room front and rear for debris...


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Boom. 650B x 48 w/ Ibis 741


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

AnteXTC said:


> I took it too the next level yesterday when I added a dog also
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


How can you top that? Beer?


----------



## Frenchman83 (Jun 8, 2018)

Great looking bike!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jumbotron said:


> How can you top that? Beer?


or. the bike becomes a Surly Krampus . 

just a bit biased tho....


----------



## pecusick (Jul 18, 2005)

*My Ibis Hakka MX*

here is my baby right before the Belgian Waffle Ride 2019


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Ready for it's first race tomorrow.








2011 Stumpjumper M5 gravelista...


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Scott Speedster Gravel


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

pecusick said:


> here is my baby right before the Belgian Waffle Ride 2019
> 
> View attachment 1250384


Nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

NordieBoy said:


> Ready for it's first race tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mine arrives on Monday


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

j102 said:


> Good luck!


Thanks 
The bike went well, the brakes worked as per spec, the gears works flawlessly. The Tanpan is not an issue.
Gearing, well the 4km run in to the final stage finish averaged 40kph and maxed out at 119rpm...
36/11 top gear 
The tyres, for 75% of the race they were sweet. For the other 25%, wet clay, mud, downhill wet clay, as dodgy as all fcuk!
That's the hardest I've ever ridden for a day.
Still got covered in mud and sheep **** even with the guards...


----------



## Petrr (Oct 22, 2017)

Finally ready to go


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Petrr said:


> Finally ready to go
> View attachment 1251911


Looks good!
Which gearing do you use?
And which wheels are these?


----------



## Petrr (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks 

I am currently using an SRAM 11-42 cassette with a 42t oval chainring. Wheels are DT Swiss R32 Spline DB.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Does it count if it's wearing its road shoes??


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep^^

That's the beauty of gravel bikes, versatility.


----------



## SuperSolo (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

SuperSolo said:


>


Good looking bike! Details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSolo (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks.

It is a UK brand, Ribble. The frame is Reynolds 725 with a carbon fork. Lots of build options, but I went with 1x11 Sram and 650b road plus wheels as I reay wanted to give WTB Byways a go.


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Needed a link for the chain but this is my gravel X1 with a bunch of components stolen off a bike from bike island d.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got my Cutthroat on Monday. Changed the tires to some 2.35" Maxxis Ikon, put an SDG ti railed saddle and new bar tape, and the Salsa EXP top tube bag. Ready to get out and ride some gravel/singletrack. Hopefully the rain will stop and the dirt will dry out soon. Oh well it's been great for my commute the last three days


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> got my Cutthroat on Monday. Changed the tires to some 2.35" Maxxis Ikon, put an SDG ti railed saddle and new bar tape, and the Salsa EXP top tube bag. Ready to get out and ride some gravel/singletrack. Hopefully the rain will stop and the dirt will dry out soon. Oh well it's been great for my commute the last three days


Love those Cutthroats! I want one but not actually for its intended purpose... I want it for riding to and on local single track, we have miles of trail in a park located just 14 miles away , its a bit mellow for my full suspension mountain bike and a bit much for my 18.5 pound gravel bike with 38c tires. With the Salsa I could ride to the park and ride some trails and home.

big tires, higher stack, really light vs my mountain bike.... I have a bad case of the wants


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SuperSolo said:


>


Damn! That's beautiful!


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

Ray Lee said:


> Love those Cutthroats! I want one but not actually for its intended purpose... I want it for riding to and on local single track, we have miles of trail in a park located just 14 miles away , its a bit mellow for my full suspension mountain bike and a bit much for my 18.5 pound gravel bike with 38c tires. With the Salsa I could ride to the park and ride some trails and home.
> 
> big tires, higher stack, really light vs my mountain bike.... I have a bad case of the wants


I was so close to pulling the trigger on a Cutthroat. They're just so cool. But I got fixated on titanium, and ended up building this. I based the fit on the Cutthroat, and while I've got a few mechanical tweaks to make yet, it eats up gravel like nobody's business. Fun on rocky singletrack too, if a bit terrifying (I'm very new at that).


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

That twisted ti top tube looks awesome, sweet looking bike.



Jumbotron said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on a Cutthroat. They're just so cool. But I got fixated on titanium, and ended up building this. I based the fit on the Cutthroat, and while I've got a few mechanical tweaks to make yet, it eats up gravel like nobody's business. Fun on rocky singletrack too, if a bit terrifying (I'm very new at that).


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

Ray Lee said:


> That twisted ti top tube looks awesome, sweet looking bike.


Thanks! I like it too! The downside to building it up out of a MTB frame (other than fit complications) is that there's little room inside to put stuff. I envy Cutthroat owners that.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

went back to black bar tape and Fabric Carbon team saddle


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

New bike day!


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> went back to black bar tape and Fabric Carbon team saddle


Looked much better as it was ... have you got any of that other bar tape left and I'm guessing you've still got the saddle????


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I like the black bar tape better.


----------



## alex-henson (May 6, 2016)

Shaylex said:


> New bike day!


 cool bike! What is that?


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

alex-henson said:


> cool bike! What is that?


Thanks. It's a Kona Libre.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

My gravel rig


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

My Revolt Advanced 0:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AnteXTC said:


> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


that is some big pieces of "gravel"!!! looks like some of the trails around here in Ohio


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is some big pieces of "gravel"!!! looks like some of the trails around here in Ohio


Damn it! The gravelgame ain't easy

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AnteXTC said:


> Damn it! The gravelgame ain't easy
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


did you get to the top of that? Looks like it would be fun...


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> did you get to the top of that? Looks like it would be fun...


Yeah I cleared it but it ain't as fast as my trail bike haha. I ride on a lot of trails with this bike, fun but a bit challenging. But I need new tires with some more grip

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Witterings (Dec 18, 2018)

chazpat said:


> ^ I like the black bar tape better.


Totally agree .... just thought it'd be funny to post otherwise to see if he changed it back again  (really wanted an emoji with devils horns  )


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Witterings said:


> Totally agree .... just thought it'd be funny to post otherwise to see if he changed it back again  (really wanted an emoji with devils horns  )


No, I kept it black...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

For the past couple seasons I've been riding an "old" (2012) steel hardtail with drop bars as a gravel bike. My buddy recently sold me his barely used titanium Seven Mudhoney frame and Enve fork for short money. Wow, what a difference.



















I swapped all my old parts over so it's a work in progress. A frame like this deserves a proper build. This will get the GRX group set once it hits the market.

In the meantime, I'm digging the effortless speed and compliance of the titanium/carbon combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Got out around Linville and Wilson Creek Gorges for a night on my 2017 Raleigh RXM. There are a few things I'd change given the choice but overall this bike gets it done for me 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

*2017 Haanjo Exp with lot's of upgrades*

All tuned up and ready for the Truckee Dirtfondo


----------



## cpa003 (Jun 23, 2014)

Waltworks sscx


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

cpa003 said:


> Waltworks sscx


That is a beautiful bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpa003 (Jun 23, 2014)

1 cog frog said:


> That is a beautiful bike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm stationed in Germany and had the frame shipped over. Finished building it a few weeks ago.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

vartz04 said:


> Needed a link for the chain but this is my gravel X1 with a bunch of components stolen off a bike from bike island d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, another Bike island build here. This Ti cross bike came without a fork, so added one and changed the tires so far. Looking to tear it down and upgrade with new GRX parts end of year!


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Yep, another Bike island build here. This Ti cross bike came without a fork, so added one and changed the tires so far. Looking to tear it down and upgrade with new GRX parts end of year!


Sweet bike. I hope to do a GRX upgrade next year. Frame isn't as fancy as yours but I like the fit and it be a good bikepacking bike with all the bosses

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

A couple of pic's from the English Lake District, perfect for exploring on my Cutthroat.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice early morning ride on my converted Jabber. She's an oldie but a goodie;circa 2007.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Crash_FLMB said:


> Nice early morning ride on my converted Jabber. She's an oldie but a goodie;circa 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm....never thought of using baseball/softball fields as gravel riding areas...that opens up a TON of riding areas way closer to my house


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

First shake down ride.



















Loving it!!!

Joel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

HA! Yep, that was odd but cool. We were just out for a quick gravel canal ride through farms an the occasional neighborhood when all of a sudden, this little league stadium came out of nowhere. It was pretty cool to see and the fields were in excellent condition with some ground crews actually working. So I felt I had to take a pic.


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

The MTB trails are a muddy mess in central IL right now so I decided to head out for a ride on my Willard. I live by a river that is currently at or above flood stage right now so I decided to check out the roads and bridges around it.

Obligatory bike shot:








A few fjords along the way:















I didn't pack my saw:








The roads are going to need a little work before they are open to traffic:















The lake on the left is really a farm field:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sns1294 said:


> The MTB trails are a muddy mess in central IL right now so I decided to head out for a ride on my Willard. I live by a river that is currently at or above flood stage right now so I decided to check out the roads and bridges around it.
> 
> Obligatory bike shot:
> View attachment 1254737
> ...


you guys are getting it bad, though all of those roads look pretty fun to ride on!!

Where at in IL? My family is from the DeKalb area...north central probably...my grandmother on my dad's side, her family started the DeKalb corn company way back when...


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

A little farther south, between Galesburg and Peoria. A lot of the township roads are still gravel around me and you get a bit of elevation change from the river bottom to the higher ground so it's not all lazy flat roads the pics make it out to be!


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Did a killer 56 mile, 5700 ft gravel ride this morning.


----------



## adjuster11 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Dirty Kanzaa*

I thought I'd give a real world post of life in the DK100.

This is the 3rd flat, after getting a new tire at the midpoint. This was the last tube I had. I had to switch to tubes, the flint just slices tires like a razor blade.

I used all my tire plugs, needed about a dozen total, in big and small. Would also carry 3-4 tubes next time. I used about 6 CO2, I'd carry 8-10 and have spare everything at midpoint.

If I do it again, I'm going to make my own awl, to poke a hole in the cut and prep it for the plugs.

Tires were Thunder burt 27.5 x 2.1, Snakeskin 54-584, tubeless, Evo, TLE.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

adjuster11 said:


> I thought I'd give a real world post of life in the DK100.
> 
> This is the 3rd flat, after getting a new tire at the midpoint. This was the last tube I had. I had to switch to tubes, the flint just slices tires like a razor blade.
> 
> ...


Good feedback!

Which DT wheels are these? How much inner width are they?
And which bags are these?


----------



## adjuster11 (Nov 2, 2016)

Wheels are DT Swiss XR1501.

Bags are JPaks LLC, he's in Aurora, CO. I believe it's about $460 for 4 bags, sized to the bike, and bottles. Joe Tonsager is the owner/operator, probably 3-4 months out to make. He made the custom colors to match, and you don't notice them at all when riding.

He kept a template of my frame, he does on every bike he works, mines an OPEN Large


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

First ride on my new Giant Revolt Advanced 2 yesterday, absolutely love this bike!! Very comfortable and stable.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Did my first real gravel ride today, 31 miles, only saw one car, it was great! Bike performed fantastically, very comfortable and stable. I'm officially sold on disc brakes. lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun, nice pictures.^^


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

FrankenSlate with 700 x 32 tires.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

teamvwracing said:


> View attachment 1256175
> 
> FrankenSlate with 700 x 32 tires.


That's a great looking set up. Lefties are excellent drop bar suspension forks -maybe the best IMO.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> That looks like a lot of fun, nice pictures.^^


It was a great ride!! Can't wait to get back out there!

She also does great on the road, got a second wheelset so she can pull double duty. Gives up a touch of speed to my road bike, but not much, and it's more comfortable!


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 with 27,5" wheels, Kenda Small Block Eight Pro 27,5x2.1 tires, Son dynamo front hub with an Edelux II light,Pro Discore Big Flare handlebars and an Ultegra RX Rear Derrailleur with an SLX 11-36 10 speed cassette.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Since I've really taken to gravel riding, I decided to upgrade my old 2007 Jabber to a Soma Wolverine. I have 50 miles on her this weekend and so far I did it.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice^^

I like it so much, I got a second one.


----------



## grandelatte (May 31, 2019)

My first post on this forum! Getting back into riding after 17 years of break ;-) I decided to give CX a try.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My makeshift $200 Gravelbike built from a 2000 Kona Cindercone and donated parts...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


Making a snide comment just because someone's "gravel bike" doesn't fit your style/taste/definition doesn't a friendly bike forum make.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Another nice ride on the newly acquired Soma. I'm really digging this bike. Although, I've decided to swap bars so now I'm researching.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


I'm fully aware of Tomac, Potts, Cunningham, Ibis, and all the drop bar MTB's from the 90's to now. You're missing the point. Just be nice to people. That's all. Then go ride whatever bike you want and smile. That's what this is all about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


Not nearly as cool as the 26er drop bar. Anyone can spend money, not everyone can have style though 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

There is no clear definition of a gravel bike other than “a bike used to ride gravel roads.” So back it off pjanywhere you’re waaayyyy outaline.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, the 1 1/8 straight steerer Toseek forks can take a beating.
Ripped apart by a car bumper (probably the edge of the number plate) and still got me home.


----------



## HTupolev (Jan 12, 2018)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


It sort of can, if you want it to. Gravel bikes aren't a very clearly-defined category, and mass-production examples range from things that could be described as road bikes with super-wide tires to mountain bikes with drop bars. Ultimately bike categories are mostly a matter of intent anyway.

Here's my gravel bike:










It's a mountain bike with drop bars, but people are usually surprised when I tell them that it's a Stumpjumper.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Deleted response to troll comment.*



pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


_Deleted response to troll comment._

(My apologies for feeding him)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ask jcd, he started this thread. And I know him well enough to say that he welcomes and appreciates the post.

My "gravel bike" is a CX.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


_Deleted response to troll comment._

(My apologies for feeding him)


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> Well, the 1 1/8 straight steerer Toseek forks can take a beating.
> Ripped apart by a car bumper (probably the edge of the number plate) and still got me home.
> View attachment 1260129


Damn. Glad you're okay. Did they drive off or are they buying you a new fork?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Ask jcd, he started this thread. And I know him well enough to say that he welcomes and appreciates the post.
> 
> My "gravel bike" is a CX.


Ahh dang it! I should have stopped this last night.

Chaz is right, and if you look at the beginning of the thread, this was brought up, and dealt with.

Post pictures of your gravel bike, any bike you enjoy riding on gravel. 160mm with drop bars? Who cares as long as the rider is having fun. There is already a thread to discuss this bs!.

Can a mod clean the BS posts please?

Take semantics elsewhere, this is a bike porn thread. Adults only.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

1 cog frog said:


> I'm fully aware of Tomac, Potts, Cunningham, Ibis, and all the drop bar MTB's from the 90's to now. You're missing the point. Just be nice to people. That's all. Then go ride whatever bike you want and smile. That's what this is all about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And can someone please rep 1 cog frog for me? Thanks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


I respect your opinion, but you are ruining this thread. Start a new thread if you want but please stop. Ride what you like, and have fun.

I ride my "CrossCheck" on gravel.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Deleted response to troll comment.*



pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_
> .


_Deleted response to troll comment._

(My apologies for feeding him.)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

pjanywhere said:


> _deleted troll comments_


https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/what-grave-bike-1106659.html#post14161379

Here I created a thread for you, I screwed up the title  but go at it! Maybe we can argue about my spelling issues too.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

This bike makes me smile, no matter where I ride it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> And can someone please rep 1 cog frog for me? Thanks!


Sorry, I can't, I repped him this morning!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

^Done.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Sorry, I can't, I repped him this morning!





MattMay said:


> ^Done.


Thank you both!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Posts by noted troll Pete have been deleted and user banned, sorry for the interruption.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> Well, the 1 1/8 straight steerer Toseek forks can take a beating.
> Ripped apart by a car bumper (probably the edge of the number plate) and still got me home.
> View attachment 1260129


damn! Another example of why i dont spend much time on the road anymore... :S


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Also check out my buddy's new sweet build... a 1983 Stumpjumper... the first production mountain bike converted into a dropbar mixed terrain touring rig...

How I delete that other pic i uploaded by accident? LOL


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

tfinator said:


> Damn. Glad you're okay. Did they drive off or are they buying you a new fork?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Got their details. Fork, helmet, slightly out of true wheels and just a few other scratches. Only doing 25kph so not so bad.
The Giro Air Attack helmet took a hell of a bang on the road.
As my head hit, there was a well cushioned THUMP and I was thinking "good helmet".


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Got their details. Fork, helmet, slightly out of true wheels and just a few other scratches. Only doing 25kph so not so bad.
> The Giro Air Attack helmet took a hell of a bang on the road.
> As my head hit, there was a well cushioned THUMP and I was thinking "good helmet".


Whoa! Glad to hear you're ok. This is one scary possiblity that has made me all but retire my beloved classic roadie and why I've been sticking to gravel canals.

Hopefully they'll replace everything. Stay safe out there on the road everyone.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

MAGAIVER said:


> Trek Checkpoint ALR 4 with 27,5" wheels, Kenda Small Block Eight Pro 27,5x2.1 tires, Son dynamo front hub with an Edelux II light,Pro Discore Big Flare handlebars and an Ultegra RX Rear Derrailleur with an SLX 11-36 10 speed cassette.
> 
> View attachment 1257441


Sweet build. I also have a wheelset with road tires when I'm just going riding on pavement. Seems just as fast as my Emonda was.

How's the handling/clearance with the 27.5x2.1?


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vaya con Dios*


----------



## Double_Deez (Jan 24, 2019)

Built up this little rig for the lady. Pretty fun bike for the cost, I find myself using it just as much as my other gravel bike


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

mlx john said:


> Sweet build. I also have a wheelset with road tires when I'm just going riding on pavement. Seems just as fast as my Emonda was.
> 
> How's the handling/clearance with the 27.5x2.1?


I changed the tires for some Continental Race King Protect 27,5x2.2" clearence with the wheel pulled back almost all the way on the dropout is good enough for me, it'll clear the 2.2 with the wheel slammed forward but it's quite close. As for the handling it handles well I can ride a lot faster on the local rocky stuff without worrying about banging the rims. I banged the 700c rims quite a bit and pinched a 700x40 Rambler setup tubeless.


----------



## SloRider1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I might have posted earlier but cannot find it. This is my gravel/road bike. Currently has 700C wheels setup tubeless. 35mm Hutchinson Piranha on Stan's Crest rims. Photo has Pacenti 650b tires. Currently has SRAM Force which I am regretting as the lever makes such a racket when I change gears.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

*my dk rig*









3t exlploro on 1x sram etap 11s (46x11-40) on wtb resolutes 42s..worked..kind've


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

mackdhagen said:


> View attachment 1261891
> 
> 
> 3t exlploro on 1x sram etap 11s (46x11-40) on wtb resolutes 42s..worked..kind've


650B or 700C wheels?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mackdhagen said:


> View attachment 1261891
> 
> 
> 3t exlploro on 1x sram etap 11s (46x11-40) on wtb resolutes 42s..worked..kind've


now, is that an xc, or down-country couch? Or a straight out gravel couch....


----------



## Meadowlion (Jun 26, 2019)

Its just a cheap bike but.. I love it and I love working on it. First Day I got it and today pics.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Meadowlion said:


> Its just a cheap bike but.. I love it and I love working on it. First Day I got it and today pics.


Price doesn't matter, I'm taking my $225 (well, plus a few parts  ) bike out this morning.


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

My new Ferretti. A small custom builder where I live.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

still love it, simple singlespeed monster


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

O_evetS said:


> My new Ferretti. A small custom builder where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is lovely!


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks! It really is a fun bike. I've managed to put over 500 miles on it in the month I've had it. Hopefully I'll take it to Dirty Kanza next year.


----------



## ryda (Jun 12, 2019)

Never thought gravel bike can be so much fun, very much enjoying. Did a 85km ride to a place well known for whale watching, found a gravel track to unleash the bike on the way back.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

ryda said:


> Never thought gravel bike can be so much fun, very much enjoying. Did a 85km ride to a place well known for whale watching, found a gravel track to unleash the bike on the way back.
> 
> View attachment 1263021
> 
> ...


Ok that's winning right there . Looks great.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ryda (Jun 12, 2019)

Lithified said:


> Ok that's winning right there . Looks great.


Thanks mate, always on the look out for interesting places to ride.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Twin 6 Standard Ti Rando Gravel 53cm*

Here's my T6, custom built with lots of bling. I've been riding a mix of bike path to the beach and dirt road short cuts. 
Unfortunately the frame is too big and even a 51cm would still be to big. So I'm parting out and selling what I don't use on my new gravel frame.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

This bike is crazy fun... - bought last year and rolled close to 800mi in the first month.


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Just got my spare wheel and tire set put together and mounted. Sucks the disc brakes will need adjusting each time but it works. This frame could have likely fit 650x2.1 these are 650x47









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I just finished this up on Friday. Loving it so far, very comfortable. It's a Ridley X-Trail carbon with Ultegra shifters/brakes, and RD. Rolling on Panaracer gravel king sk's 700x38's on Stans grail rims, tubeless. Praxis Works Zyante 40t crank with M8000 XT 11/40 cassette. The Selle Anatomica saddle is in my opinion the most comfortable bike saddle I've ever owned. The bars aren't taped yet, tweaking the position of the shifters, I think I'm happy with where they are at. I really like the Oveja Negra 1/2 frame bag I put on


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

2019 Salsa Warbird Apex 1. It was stripped to the frame, all the stock parts were sold. Rebuilt with SRAM Force 1.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

ljsmith said:


> 2019 Salsa Warbird Apex 1. It was stripped to the frame, all the stock parts were sold. Rebuilt with SRAM Force 1.
> 
> View attachment 1265495


Nice!


----------



## NailheadSS (Oct 6, 2012)

*Weekender*

Steel Fairdale Weekender frameset
SRAM Force 1 group
White Industries M30 cranks and XRM hubs
Hed kom rims with Maxxis rambler 40c
All Ritchey WCS cockpit
Old school flight saddle
Salsa skewers and seat clamp
I bought this frameset with the intention of getting a lighter frame down the road. This bike is a blast and buy far better than others I have had. Old school chrome and steel


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice. I wish I kept my weekender, I had the one a few years ago that looked like brushed stainless.


----------



## pecusick (Jul 18, 2005)

*My Ibis Hakka MX*

A little SoCal after work gravel


----------



## jn24uk (Nov 26, 2015)

*2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 2*

Just picked mine up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

pecusick said:


> A little SoCal after work gravel
> 
> View attachment 1266803


Nice shot. Is that near spray on the seat post?

I'll be in La Jolla over Labor day for my daughter's soccer tournament. Hoping there's enough time to sneak in a short ride.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got my first gravel bike! I picked her up on a trade for my dirt jumper. Here's my 2017 Norco Search C Ultegra! I'm going to refresh the brake pads and rotors along with adding my bottle cages and Garmin mount and she's ready to ride.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Got my first gravel bike! I picked her up on a trade for my dirt jumper. Here's my 2017 Norco Search C Ultegra! I'm going to refresh the brake pads and rotors along with adding my bottle cages and Garmin mount and she's ready to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now start following Dustin Klein, and you are in lol.

Congrats! Straight swap?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Now start following Dustin Klein, and you are in lol.
> 
> Congrats! Straight swap?


Yep plus a few bucks to offset the difference.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice ride today.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

This is about five years old now. It was built by a local framebuilder (John Caletti).


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

*My Work In Progress*

Guerciotti Brera


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

after the ride. 2019 Rival 1 Salsa Cutthroat upgrades include Roval Control Carbon wheelset,160mm SRAM rotors, XO1 cassette, Eesilk post, Fabric Carbon saddle, 46cm Cowchipper bar, Redshift 100mm Shockstop stem, Schwalbe Thunder Burts (tubeless), Salsa Exp top tube bag, Carbon cages and matching bottles. This is an amazing bike and I am enjoying every mile...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

waiting for the ride...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Traitor Crusade steel SSCX with swinging dropouts, 52cm
Cowbells
Arch EX rims
Paul rear hub w/ 16t White freewheel
38t front ring on 105 cranks
Gravelkings 35 front, 32 rear, tubeless
TRP hydros


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> Traitor


Looks like they folded right? I had my eye on them a couple of years ago.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Looks like they folded right? I had my eye on them a couple of years ago.


Not aware of what happened. I was under the impression that it was a sister company of Transition. They seemed like nice bikes. I got this last year on a pretty steep discount NOS product. Had a few crappy parts but the frame is a great platform for what I wanted. Needs another set of bottle cage mounts on the seat tube though.


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

Fuji jari 1.5, custom powder coated, on some 650 arc27 wheels with 1.9 gravel kings. Since the rims are pull offs from my old broson, the tires are pretty wide and just barely fit in the frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

My Soma Wolverine 2.0 running 29x1.95 Kenda Karma and Sram Rival groupset(will be saving up to swap the derailleur for a large cage Sram GX). Still getting use to the weight, but so much fun downhill.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that rove or sutra?


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Is that rove or sutra?


Its a rove

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Gotta love new bike day. Just picked up this 2019 Trek Checkpoint AL4. First venture into anything but mountain biking. Can't wait to ride on Saturday!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

After a 3000 foot continuous climb and partway through a 64 miler...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally back on the graveller!
2 months to get a fork. It's not the one I'm after (STILL coming from China), but it'll do in the meantime.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you chazpat! Fixed.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

baker said:


> After a 3000 foot continuous climb and partway through a 64 miler...
> 
> View attachment 1275501


Where is this?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Where is this?


West of Colorado Springs. That is Pikes Peak in the background.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally got a replacement fork (not the one I wanted), filed out the inside of the caliper a bit and it's all good.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

A nice mixed ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice! 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chazpat again. :madman:


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

chazpat said:


> A nice mixed ride.
> 
> View attachment 1276315
> 
> ...


Nice Chazpat! Is that an old school Poprad? I have a Tete de Course roadie and love it. I wanted the Poprad at one point. I love Lemonds.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Crash_FLMB said:


> Nice Chazpat! Is that an old school Poprad? I have a Tete de Course roadie and love it. I wanted the Poprad at one point. I love Lemonds.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


Yes, it is. It was upgraded to brifters before I got it and I changed the brakes to mini-vees. I really like how it rides.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool this thread is turning into post your gravel bike rides! 

Love it!


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

58cm Boone, with Hunt 4season gravel wheels, carbon bars, SRAM Red shifters,x9 derailleur and a 11x34 cassette, 34/46 upfront. 18.9 lbs with 40mm TL Ramblers (no room to spare in back).

The best end of NEBRASKA:


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Is this gravel??? 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Gravel can become mud, I think. Is that one of the Sutra models? What tire & size you running?


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Gravel can become mud, I think. Is that one of the Sutra models? What tire & size you running?


2019 Rove st with gravelking sk 650B 48mm

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

What do you Lauf fork folks think of your forks?


----------



## PWOOYNP (Sep 7, 2018)

wgscott said:


> What do you Lauf fork folks think of your forks?


Mine has been just what I expected. Takes the edge off big hits, smooths out the overall ride and as long as it is not continuous big washboard (which most forks don't handle) it has been a great improvement. I am a little nerdy when it comes to forks. I've owned 4 Lefties, and this Lauf Trail Racer, among countless telescopic forks so I am up to try anything. I think the Trust Message fork looks rad too. The Lauf is lightweight, it does what it was designed for and marketed as, and it is a great gravel fork.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I tried their gravel bike with the fork a year and a half ago, and it really beat the crap out of me. I wasn't able to tell whether it was their fork or their carbon frame. (I ride a flexxy steel frame and an Enve fork.) I wish I could try their fork on my bike. (I know that they have a return policy, but I would rather not go through that.)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I've clicked off over 2,700 miles on this Soma Wolverine (commutes, dirt and gravel). Steel IS real! lol


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice Wolverine, love the purple. Is that a V3? What tire/rim combo are you running? I'm looking to save up for lighter combo when the time comes for new tires.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Mine is the fargo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> Nice Wolverine, love the purple. Is that a V3? What tire/rim combo are you running? I'm looking to save up for lighter combo when the time comes for new tires.


Thanks... not sure if it is v2 or v3 frame (bought it used last Spring). Super comfy for 35+ mile round trip work commutes and up to say 90 mile gravel rides that I've gone on.

I am running WTB i23 rims setup tubeless with Schwalbe Thunder Burt's- 2.2 non-snakeskin front, 1.8 snakeskin rear. I give my skinny tire roadie friends a run for the money on their stoopid light skinny-tire road bikes on some of my work commutes and hit some trails too (after letting some air out so I don't bounce off into oblivion ).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

steelcityadv said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic!!! where are you that looks so "wintery"?


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

That was early in the year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Got my first gravel bike today and took it out for a short ride.

2019 Liv Thrive in the front.
2019 Liv Tempt in the back.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

up close


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that a Niner?


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

Funoutside said:


> Is that a Niner?


Yup.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

can i ask where that pic was taken?


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

jrm said:


> can i ask where that pic was taken?


Bolinas Ridge.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a quick overview of my custom Seven Evergreen SL. I've already put about 200miles on it. It a dream to ride long distances!


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

My Ibis DV9 in gravel/road setup and my Niner Air 9 Alum... the Niner will get a rigid fork soon.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Topstone. Picked up yesterday, ridden today. Maybe again tomorrow. I suspect I'm going to be riding this bike a lot.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m considering going to wider rims, I’ve got Stan’s Crest now. I was thinking i30 rims and running 50c tires on that. You bike looks awesome!


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

Both my DV9 and Air9 are on 50c tires 700x25mm rim

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I had 50mm tires on both 21 & 25mm internal width rims.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my Hope brakes. My new gravel bike has the direct mount. I also have the post mount that I plan to use on a another gravel rig that I’m building.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

playing in the snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

delete / photo won’t load 😣


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

..


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gravelynp said:


> playing in the snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


YES!!! why did I never think about that? Gravel in the snow...that will be happening this year


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> YES!!! why did I never think about that? Gravel in the snow...that will be happening this year


Toss on some studs and have at it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Chippertheripper said:


> Toss on some studs and have at it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Schwalbe marathon winter studs went on the other wheels today. It’s snowing right meow. 
Embrace it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I was able to get a few rides in over the long Turkey weekend.









Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Somes bar, CA


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

From this morning.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

*My Pivot Vault with a Lauf Grit SL fork*

I painted the fork to match. I've since installed Shimano GRX inline levers also. Upgraded the wheels to I9 Ultralite 235CX's. This bike has seen everything from 'cross races to long gravel rides to flowy trails to gnarly rock infested singletrack.


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just picked up this 2020 Revolt Advanced


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nearly free Breezer frame flat bar build using leftover parts. Lots of fun for next to no money!


----------



## Emilio700 (Jan 5, 2011)

*2020 Domane SLR*









Dura-Ace Di2

Build thread https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes/2020-domane-slr-gravel-build-1124417.html


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

PWOOYNP said:


> Mine has been just what I expected. Takes the edge off big hits, smooths out the overall ride and as long as it is not continuous big washboard (which most forks don't handle) it has been a great improvement. I am a little nerdy when it comes to forks. I've owned 4 Lefties, and this Lauf Trail Racer, among countless telescopic forks so I am up to try anything. I think the Trust Message fork looks rad too. The Lauf is lightweight, it does what it was designed for and marketed as, and it is a great gravel fork.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How would you say the Lauf fork compares to the Lefties or if you've tried it the 100mm suspension option for the Cutthroat/Fargo? Is your's the lighter SL model?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Funoutside said:


> How would you say the Lauf fork compares to the Lefties or if you've tried it the 100mm suspension option for the Cutthroat/Fargo? Is your's the lighter SL model?


The Lauf is a short travel undamped fork so compared to most forks it is a little bouncy. I run the Trailracer on my Cutthroat. It has the proper axle to crown length for the Cutthroat and 60mm of travel. The Lauf Grit and Grit SL are only 30 mm of travel and are shorter axle to crown so they change the head angle and make it steeper as well as lower the bottom bracket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you. Is the Trailracer the same fork as the TR Boost?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Funoutside said:


> Thank you. Is the Trailracer the same fork as the TR Boost?


Trail Racer is the 100mm x15 mm axle spacing, Trail Racer boost is for 110mm x 15mm boost spacing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

ljsmith said:


> 2019 Salsa Warbird Apex 1. It was stripped to the frame, all the stock parts were sold. Rebuilt with SRAM Force 1.
> 
> View attachment 1265495


Gorgeous!


----------



## biglmbass (Dec 4, 2019)

Dibbs_ said:


> Autumn and 73F
> 
> View attachment 1220669


Loving that color


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Stop at a pond in the middle of a mixed surface ride.
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2irj3Nx]2020 Bike 180: 0209 Day 31 by Steven, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## NickyTee (Oct 19, 2004)

*Lynskey Pro GR*

Hey Folks,

I've been a member for ages, mostly watching and learning these days, but I thought I'd share these pics....



























....it's a fast bike! Since these new-build pics were taken, I've changed the tyres to Panaracer GravelKing SK+ 43C but everything else was right first time, if your eyes can deal with the bar tape :thumbsup:

That's a GRX rear mech with a OneUp 47T expander sprocket, 40T AbsoluteBlack CX 1X chainring. Shifting is great. Gaps in the cassette are a bit big for flat rides, fine for hilly


----------



## DDRP Anchorman (Jan 10, 2009)

*My 2019 Giant Revolt Advanced*









Ultegra Di2 groupset with RX rear derailleur - because GRX hadn't been released
Eason C70 AX bars
GRX 46/30 crankset
CSC wheels 38mm x 25mm with pillar spokes and SRAM900 hubs
Rolling on Donnelly Strada USH tires
ERGON SM Pro Saddle
DMR V-twin pedals
Lezyne bottle cages

The bike is sitting at an odd angle, my saddle isn't pointed up. It's actually .30* down.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

NickyTee said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been a member for ages, mostly watching and learning these days, but I thought I'd share these pics....
> 
> ...


Beautiful...how does the gearing feel with the 40-47 combo?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

NickyTee said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I've been a member for ages, mostly watching and learning these days, but I thought I'd share these pics....
> 
> ...


Sweet looking ride!

Lusting after the eeWings cranks. Do they, err, make your bike faster? I need some kind of justification ;-)


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I have installed a PNW Pine CX post since then









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Long story short: Health sucks, sold the mountain bike, road bike is for sale, and I picked up this nice Cannondale Synapse Neo 2 on clearance. I'm having too much difficulty pedaling regular bikes so instead of quitting and sitting on the couch for the rest of my life, I decided to get an e-bike so I can at least stay active.

I know most people are e-bike haters but I'm just happy I have an option to stay active.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

His and hers Lauf True Grits. Weekend Warrior for her and Race for me.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Battery said:


> I know most people are e-bike haters but I'm just happy I have an option to stay active.


My dad, a life-long cyclist, is shopping for an ebike too. He's had heart troubles a long time, and his friends (and i) have ignored it because we like him, and enjoy riding with him regardless. He's in his mid 70s, so it's reasonable.

I'm sorry to hear you've hit your declining years, but glad that now there's technology to allow you to keep participating in the sport, sorta. It beats the pants off of staying home.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

scottzg said:


> My dad, a life-long cyclist, is shopping for an ebike too. He's had heart troubles a long time, and his friends (and i) have ignored it because we like him, and enjoy riding with him regardless. He's in his mid 70s, so it's reasonable.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you've hit your declining years, but glad that now there's technology to allow you to keep participating in the sport, sorta. It beats the pants off of staying home.


I'm actually in my 40s and experiencing a decline in mobility and health. It's from serving in the military. I don't have anything super serious but my joints are always aching and my muscles are constantly tensed up even after getting a massage from a therapist. I wouldn't be surprised if I have fibromyalgia. My focus is mostly on road cycling but I may throw in some gravel cycling to change it up every now and then.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Battery said:


> I'm actually in my 40s and experiencing a decline in mobility and health. It's from serving in the military. I don't have anything super serious but my joints are always aching and my muscles are constantly tensed up even after getting a massage from a therapist. I wouldn't be surprised if I have fibromyalgia. My focus is mostly on road cycling but I may throw in some gravel cycling to change it up every now and then.


I'm nominally younger than you, and i dread the day where i need motors to compensate for my physical decline in order to enjoy activities i love. I don't mind my dad appreciating ebikes, but I find your move to ebikes at our age horrifying. **** me.

edit- as i recall, you're tall and a fair bit north of 200lbs, like i am. It doesn't bother me today, but in the long run that's the first thing i'll correct once i can't ride at my best. I'm plenty strong enough to carry the weight today, but i'm only getting older.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Battery said:


> I'm actually in my 40s and experiencing a decline in mobility and health. It's from serving in the military. I don't have anything super serious but my joints are always aching and my muscles are constantly tensed up even after getting a massage from a therapist. I wouldn't be surprised if I have fibromyalgia. My focus is mostly on road cycling but I may throw in some gravel cycling to change it up every now and then.


First, THANK YOU for your service to this great country.

Second, take a look at Relief Factor joint supplement. My joints hurt for years until I tried that. I've been on it for about 4 years and my joints never ache anymore. It's freaking amazing stuff. I run and ride and if I skip RF and the foam roller, I can tell. As long as I take that and foam roller 4-ish X's a week, all is well. I'll be 48 next month and feel pretty darn good most days.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

scottzg said:


> I'm nominally younger than you, and i dread the day where i need motors to compensate for my physical decline in order to enjoy activities i love. I don't mind my dad appreciating ebikes, but I find your move to ebikes at our age horrifying. **** me.
> 
> edit- as i recall, you're tall and a fair bit north of 200lbs, like i am. It doesn't bother me today, but in the long run that's the first thing i'll correct once i can't ride at my best. I'm plenty strong enough to carry the weight today, but i'm only getting older.


I wouldn't stress it! Everyone's path that they traveled will be very different. Mine was a very hard road both mentally and physically. In all honesty, I'm glad to see that there's an option for me to continue pedaling with just a little bit of assistance. From what I can tell, I just need ECO mode for much of my rides. And yep, I'm fairly north of 200 pounds. My weight loss goals were put on hold when I started having more problems with my health. I'm confident that I will get back on track now that I have a bike that can provide some assistance.



Crash_FLMB said:


> First, THANK YOU for your service to this great country.
> 
> Second, take a look at Relief Factor joint supplement. My joints hurt for years until I tried that. I've been on it for about 4 years and my joints never ache anymore. It's freaking amazing stuff. I run and ride and if I skip RF and the foam roller, I can tell. As long as I take that and foam roller 4-ish X's a week, all is well. I'll be 48 next month and feel pretty darn good most days.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


You are welcome 

I will check that stuff out. I went to their website and it does look interesting. I might give that stuff a shot. I do smoke 100 percent CBD which helps a ton with my muscles. CBD allows me to ignore the fact that I'm hurting all day. It also helps me when I'm on my ride and my muscles start to hurt. I can ignore the muscle pain and push through it when needed. I can't say that it's a good thing that I push through a lot of pain when I really don't need to do it any more. CBD doesn't seem to help with my joints but I will take the relief where I can get it.

I also use a foam roller that the VA gave me many years ago. It does help me out for my back problems but I need to use it daily.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I went out on an intercity adventure that involved lots of climbing, a couple of city parks, and some gravel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

first ride other than my short commutes to work this year. I put the studded tires back on after this ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

First ride of the year









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiooutside (Nov 18, 2009)

been riding a new Donnelly CC this year with Force AXS and some Enve components and love it.

More pictures can be found here. https://www.carbonandgrit.com/donnelly-cc-sram-force-axs/


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

ohiooutside said:


> View attachment 1314411
> 
> 
> been riding a new Donnelly CC this year with Force AXS and some Enve components and love it.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

vartz04 said:


> First ride of the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great start to the year. Hey is that a Dyno hub and light?


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Got 3 gravel rides

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Heres*

my pinnacle arkose with a mix of drivetrain bits. Pretty fun


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

My Checkpoint ALR 4 now with Shimano GRX 800 1x11.
And for those wondering, an 11-46 works perfectly on the GRX 1x11, I am running an XT 11-46.


----------



## XterraMike (Jul 12, 2012)

Riding in Sonoma County on my new Hakka MX


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

42km ice ride today









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Van Cuz (Jun 24, 2010)

Just bout myself an Aspero GRX 1. I'm pretty happy with it. I am not sure if I'll keep the dropper post or go with a post with more compliance. The Prologo seat it cam with did not suit me at all.

The free speed you get on smooth ground is pretty cool compared to a MTB.


----------



## Onpoint050 (Mar 17, 2020)

My first post. My new gravel bike helping me with my social distance!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Onpoint050 said:


> My first post. My new gravel bike helping me with my social distance!
> View attachment 1319221
> View attachment 1319223


sweet!!! where is that?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

This has been my setup for the past couple of months...


----------



## Onpoint050 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks. It is looking down on Fairhaven
above Bellingham, Wa.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Which version of the Lauf is that & how are you liking it on your Cutthroat?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

That is the Trailracer 29, the original non-boost version. I like it very well for gravel and light singletrack. The 60mm of travel smooths out washboard and small bumps on the trails. It’s not a great fork for big hits as there’s no damping to slow down the rebound. But it takes the edge off and allows for longer rides with less fatigue. Plus it’s lightweight and there’s no maintenance required.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you, really thinking about saving for it to lower my bikes weight & a little suspension.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Van Cuz said:


> Just bout myself an Aspero GRX 1. I'm pretty happy with it. I am not sure if I'll keep the dropper post or go with a post with more compliance. The Prologo seat it cam with did not suit me at all.
> 
> The free speed you get on smooth ground is pretty cool compared to a MTB.
> 
> View attachment 1318741


I have not seen one in person but it looks like Cervelo did a great job with that bike. If I find one in a local shop I definitely want to take it for a spin. Enjoy.


----------



## Van Cuz (Jun 24, 2010)

shoo said:


> I have not seen one in person but it looks like Cervelo did a great job with that bike. If I find one in a local shop I definitely want to take it for a spin. Enjoy.


I made the mistake of seeing this one in person (purely by chance)...after that I had to have it. It is a very sexy bike, and I am very happy with how it rides on and off road.


----------



## msrbiker (Oct 25, 2019)

New bike day
2020 giant revolt 2









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhon72 (Apr 16, 2020)

*Newbie*

Hi there from Lockdown UK,
Just signed up so hoping to pick up advice and tips as I hit the singletracks & trails again after a good few years since my MTB days on my new gravel bike once the isolation rules are eased.

Picked up an as new 2019 Revolt Advanced 2 that the previous owner had upgraded from 105/Conduct to GRX 800/600 & Hunt 4Season wheels.
Had previously looked at the 2019 Revolt Advanced 0 but struggled to locate one in the UK at the time then started looking at the 2020 models until this particular bike came up with GRX for a sweet price.
Really thrilled with the colour!


----------



## teethandnails (Sep 16, 2013)

2013 Raleigh RX with 700x38c Teravail Rutlands, KS 100mm Dropper, Salsa Cow Chippers, and a 105 2x11 groupo. Its kinda old school, but still RIPS the local XC loops.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Soma Fog Cutter frame.
> Salsa Cowbell Bars.
> Compass Barlow Pass 38c tires
> WTB i21 KOM rims
> ...


Updated with tan sidewalls (Barlow Pass tubeless) and a repainted garage door.


----------



## msrbiker (Oct 25, 2019)

Here are some better pics of my new bike.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

kapusta said:


> Updated with tan sidewalls (Barlow Pass tubeless) and a repainted garage door.


A small part of me wishes I went Fog Cutter over Wolverine for that color & lack of sliding drop outs. Such a clean looking build!


----------



## automa (Apr 21, 2020)

*My NOX Crossfire custom build.*

One bike, two wheelsets. 700c and 650b with Nextie rims and DT Swiss hubs. I love this bike, fast and capable offroad. It's more of a cyclocross geometry but has ample tire clearance. I run 44s as 700c slicks and 48s as 650B treaded.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice bike and setup!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

AnteXTC said:


> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

Boise Warbird.


----------



## msrbiker (Oct 25, 2019)

DCS25 said:


> Boise Warbird.


Nice paintjob on that one

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kona Libre DL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomer383 (May 11, 2020)

*1994 GT TALERA converted to 700C with Drops*


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Lets see if MTBR wants to play nice with pictures........

I got some 50cm Walmer bars for my Scott,they are much better for me


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Just a few pics 2019 Giant Revolt.


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## laverda3c (Jun 11, 2006)

elandy said:


> View attachment 1335343


Nice! What is it?

Cheers,

M


----------



## elandy (Apr 14, 2011)

laverda3c said:


> Nice! What is it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M


pipedream alice with 29x2.1


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

From when I was going through my gravel bike phase. More to the truth, just recovering from surgery, & taking things easy. Gravel riding.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

My recent conversion









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

Got my new bike together late last week and was able to sneak out for a nice 50 miler. I'm really looking forward to getting more time on this one.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Just finished building my Marin Headlands. Force 1 drivetrain with an XTR cassette and chain. Light Bicycle WR35 rims on DT 350 hubs w/Gravelking SK. Syntace seatpost and stem, Zipp XPLR bars.

Hven't had it out for a real gravel ride yet, hope to make that happen in the next few days.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

My current ride.

Specialized Carve Pro SS frame, stripped, small.
Niner Carbon fork
American Classic Wheelset
Maxxis Ramblers 700x40c
XT brakes 180/160
Middleburn square taper 170mm cranks
33t chainring made by some dude on here a few years ago
Sram X5 11-36 cassette
Shimano SLX derailleur/shifter
Musso Ti setback seatpost over-extended by 10mm
Charge Spoon Saddle
On-One 70mm stem
Ragley Carnegie carbon/kevlar bars
ODI grips

Strange combo, but it works for me.


----------



## Mik777 (May 13, 2020)

Just finished building my dream-bike. Probably the first suspension gravel bike in the area.









Still waiting for white saddle and carbon wheels


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

*Nbd*









Ridden it twice now and am completely blown away. Everything about this bike is just awesome so far (except that I need to put a setback seatpost on it).


----------



## Mezky (Jun 25, 2020)

*My gravel bike*

My gravel bike

Trek Checkpoint ALR 54cm
Panaracer Gravel king 38 mm
Shimano RS370 tubeless
Pro Discover handlebar 40 cm 12


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Lovin my Gunnar Crosshairs set up 1x11 10-42 for Gravel Grinding Texas

2008 Frame/Fork/King headset recently built up as a gravel rider with new parts
Velocity Dyad wheelset Shimano 105 hubs / Donnelly X'Plor MSO 700C x 36 tires
SRAM Apex 1 levers & derailleur, Rival 1X Cranks, 42T Sprocket
Salsa Woodchipper bars 46cm / Salsa Guide high rise stem
Paul Motolite brakes (yes they work with the Apex levers)
Thomson Elite layback post / Brooks B17 Imperial (carved)


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

irideiam said:


> Lovin my Gunnar Crosshairs set up 1x11 10-42 for Gravel Grinding Texas
> 
> 2008 Frame/Fork/King headset recently built up as a gravel rider with new parts
> Velocity Dyad wheelset Shimano 105 hubs / Donnelly X'Plor MSO 700C x 36 tires
> ...


Nice Gunnar!

I have an old Street Dog, from back when they were CX geometry, and an old Roadie. My "gravel" bike is a Lemond Poprad but I wish I could fit wider tires.


----------



## EatMoreSushi (Jun 25, 2020)

Just rebuilt an old Serotta from used parts from purchased from CL and my used parts bin to keep things as affordable as possible. Stuck with the barend shifter for grins. Nice classic 853 steel frame.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

My Wolverine was stolen from REI & their insurance gave me the new value of all the parts I had. I got the last of the Otso Waheela S(C is still made but S is being replaced next year) setup with 11speed GRX 2x, Ultegra cranks & the new WolfTooth 5mm supple bar tape. Just waiting for the GravelKing SK+ 43mm to be set. Bar tap is interesting & will need to do some offroad testing to see how it performs.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> My Wolverine was stolen from REI & their insurance gave me the new value of all the parts I had. I got the last of the Otso Waheela S(C is still made but S is being replaced next year) setup with 11speed GRX 2x, Ultegra cranks & the new WolfTooth 5mm supple bar tape. Just waiting for the GravelKing SK+ 43mm to be set. Bar tap is interesting & will need to do some offroad testing to see how it performs.


Wow- Were you shopping @REI or was it the Wolverine there for maintenance/repair?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It was there to have the bar tape replaced & RD tuned. Thankfully, no one was hurt.


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

Getting goofy at a gravel race this past Saturday, happy to be racing again!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rides4beer said:


> Getting goofy at a gravel race this past Saturday, happy to be racing again!


sweet..like the Bike Troll coming out from under his bridge to chase people away from his stash of neon colored 26" bikes


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sweet..like the Bike Troll coming out from under his bridge to chase people away from his stash of neon colored 26" bikes


Who's that clip clopping over my bridge??


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

My Cernunnos Touro got an upgrade, it now has 10 speed Tiagra with hydraulic brakes and an Ultegra RX rear derailleur and a pro Discover Big Flare Handlebar.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice the RX should be way better as it has a clutch!


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

It is a lot better, the drivetrain came out of my Trek Checkpoint that upgraded to a full Shimano GRX 800 1x11 group.


----------



## stazza (Jun 10, 2020)

*Hopp Special*

Wanted to learn how to built a bike up for the first time with an old Hopp frame (found very little about this German maker) from the 90s. 1x11 SRAM apex for the front and SLX derailleur+cassette. Weight was obviously not much of a consideration but still a very fun ride overall! Lots of help from the LBS of course :thumbsup:


----------



## firebert (Jun 12, 2020)

I've missed a couple I think.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lardawge (Sep 13, 2019)

MAGAIVER said:


> My Checkpoint ALR 4 now with Shimano GRX 800 1x11.
> And for those wondering, an 11-46 works perfectly on the GRX 1x11, I am running an XT 11-46.


Thanks for this! Just picked up an 11-46 to test. Shifts pretty well on the stand. We will see how it handles real world ride.

2021 Specialized Diverge Expert Carbon. Thing rides so smooth.

WAO carbon hoops on the way. Easton carbon bars as well as Quarq power meter are the final upgrades.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Just got my Salsa Cutthroat V2! My bags show up today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Replacing carbon with steel.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Hobine said:


> Replacing carbon with steel.


wow....drooling!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Introducing my Salsa Cutthroat! I love this bike. So comfortable. I can't stop riding it. I installed my MTB wheels and saddle on this bike. I ordered a 34T chainring and my 48cm PNW Components handlebar and 70mm stem should be here soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Those Cutthroats are super drool worthy. If you find the 70mm stem to short & 80mm to long, I found that Specialized makes a 75mm stem


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> Those Cutthroats are super drool worthy. If you find the 70mm stem to short & 80mm to long, I found that Specialized makes a 75mm stem


Nice! I've found that 70mm is the sweet spot for me. I also installed my 48cm PNW Components Coast handlebar with double wrap tape for my pleasure


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Lol. I am on the new Wolftooth Supple tape(save $5 when optioned on a Otso bike) which is 5mm thick & damn. I dunno if it dampens any better, but it sure is thick!


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

It's not just my gravel bike, it's also my "zip around town" bike too.

The pic shows it wearing a pair of Teravail Ramparts, these are great tires, but It's now wearing some 700x44 WTB Byways...I think the Byways strike a nice balance between off and on road use.


----------



## r750mrk (Oct 10, 2011)

*hi, here is my new nukeproof digger 2020*

hi, here is my new nukeproof digger 2020


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Took my Cutty on a long ride and had a great time!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*So Cal Night Ride*


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

WOW....don't see many BreadWinners around here. Gorgeous!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

2times said:


>


Sweet perspective!!


----------



## firebert (Jun 12, 2020)

Tonight's ride dodging thunderstorms and flooded paths









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

firebert said:


> Tonight's ride dodging thunderstorms and flooded paths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!! Where is that? I love riding in the rain, but not lightning!!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another Vaya*

MS 10 spd, grx 600 crank, trp hydr brakes, RF AR 25 rim-speed tune hubs & schwable g-1 all rounds, salsa woodchipper..


----------



## firebert (Jun 12, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sweet!! Where is that? I love riding in the rain, but not lightning!!


Thanks! The bridge is US 17/92 over the St. John's river in DeBary/Sanford, FL. The flooded out bike path is the Spring to Spring trail a mile or two into the woods from the bridge, in DeBary.

We get lots of lightning in FL summer.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

firebert said:


> Thanks! The bridge is US 17/92 over the St. John's river in DeBary/Sanford, FL. The flooded out bike path is the Spring to Spring trail a mile or two into the woods from the bridge, in DeBary.
> 
> We get lots of lightning in FL summer.


oh yeah...my cousin lives in Sarasota, and we used to visit in the summer...storms boil up pretty quick depending on the time of year...


----------



## BhopMastuh (Jul 6, 2016)

Hobine said:


> Replacing carbon with steel.


Nice looking bike, those axles look clean. How much does it weigh and how does it compare to your carbon bike?


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

BhopMastuh said:


> Nice looking bike, those axles look clean. How much does it weigh and how does it compare to your carbon bike?


It's sitting at 21.5lbs with the 650b x 47s. Maybe 1 lb heavier than the carbon bike. 
IMO the ride is much more lively but smoother. Lots of my "gravel" rides include singletrack and that's where I notice the biggest difference.


----------



## cbuth387 (Jan 2, 2016)

*My Custom Mongoose elroy build*

i just finished my gravel build. i used a mongoose elroy which i paid $290 for. I had alot of fun building this bike and its alot of fun to ride

i included a link to a youtube video i did on it


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

New bike day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

*On One Free Ranger*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

IPPE66 said:


>


that is sweet!!! What kind of tires are on it?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mnyquist said:


> New bike day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very clean and sleek looking!! Steel is real!!!!!


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> very clean and sleek looking!! Steel is real!!!!!


Thanks! Replaced carbon with titanium. Still tweaking the position a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikehuangsd (Jul 22, 2020)

my craigslist Schwinn Tourist hybrid conversion:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

mikehuangsd said:


> my craigslist Schwinn Tourist hybrid conversion


That turned out very nicely.


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is sweet!!! What kind of tires are on it?


Vittoria trail tech g+tlr.
Some sort of commuter tire with a reflectiv strip, they came stock on the bike.
I did yesterday my first ride so i can't say mutch about wear but they roll niceley. But... they are heavy (750gram each):eekster:
Next week convert them to tubeless so i can run them at lower pressure:thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

IPPE66 said:


> Vittoria trail tech g+tlr.
> Some sort of commuter tire with a reflectiv strip, they came stock on the bike.
> I did yesterday my first ride so i can't say mutch about wear but they roll niceley. But... they are heavy (750gram each):eekster:
> Next week convert them to tubeless so i can run them at lower pressure:thumbsup:


cool. My friend is wanting to get some better tires for gravel than he has, but just got into biking in general, so I am trying to create a list of good options for a 700x32 set up. He has road slicks on now...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It looks like those Vittoria tires are not made any more cause when you click link for them it says error & looking on their site I am not seeing that tire.


----------



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

*My Ibis Hakka MX*


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Funoutside said:


> It looks like those Vittoria tires are not made any more cause when you click link for them it says error & looking on their site I am not seeing that tire.


I think they are discontinued.
Made a few rides but they are to stiff for my taste. Offroad grip is ok but the ride is harsh. With low pressure is the feeling a little vague.

I have ordered a set of René Herse Hurricane Ridge extra light. 
Hope they are really as good as claimed. Finger crossed because they are expensive:eekster:


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

bikeeverywhereny said:


>


Sweeeeet:thumbsup:


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

View attachment 1362393


Cross Check!
Built with 2x9 105/Ultegra/Dura-Ace/XT parts from the bin, TRP CX8.4 mini V's, Schwalbe G-One Allround 35mm.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

---


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

*Routt RSL*

New build, loving the bike:
- new geometry Moots RSL 58cm and clearance for 45 tires
- Moots seatpost
- GRX DI2, 48/31, 11-34
- Enve G23, CK hubs
- Maxxis Rambler 40c
- Fabric Line seat Ti rails
- Shimano Pro Discovery carbon bar 44cm
- Enve 100cm road stem
- 3T carbon cages
- Fizik Terra tacky 3mm tape
- Time XC12 pedals
- 9kg ready to ride


----------



## bikeeverywhereny (Oct 14, 2014)

xseal said:


> New build, loving the bike:
> - new geometry Moots RSL 58cm and clearance for 45 tires
> - Moots seatpost
> - GRX DI2, 48/31, 11-34
> ...


Awesome! Very similar setup. Don't you just love the GRX Di2 shifters? They were a game changer for me compared to my other setups on my bikes.


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

bikeeverywhereny said:


> Awesome! Very similar setup. Don't you just love the GRX Di2 shifters? They were a game changer for me compared to my other setups on my bikes.


For recent years, its been all mt bikes. I remain of the view that 1x mechanical SRAM is best for MTB. But, I'm so glad the dealer talked me out of 1x SRAM for this and into GRX 2x. I can't imagine an alternative, the shifts are great, the gear range is needed and the hoods/brakes are awesome. Yes, very happy with Di2.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## waynen (Oct 27, 2020)

*Pinarello Grevil Ultimate Build*

New bike day...


----------



## rides4beer (Jun 2, 2019)

New wheels, love 'em!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

waynen said:


> New bike day...


Umm is that scale accurate? It seems to be reading like TEN POUNDS LIGHTER than my bike!! Freakin incredible


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally got around to getting it installed.

























Just in time for Tuesday's road race


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*2000 Voodoo Wazoo*


----------



## Sneffels Sometimes (Oct 5, 2012)

*custom Ti Waltly gravel bike*

I designed and had Waltly build a custom Ti frame for my "gravel" bike. Before I sent my dimensions to Waltly I used bikecad to draw up what I wanted after measuring all of my bikes I ride as well as others I test rode. I didn't want a drop bar gravel bike so I went with this instead. I love the ti frame and would get another from Waltly in the future. I really like the alt style handlebars I picked (salsa bend bar 23 deg backsweep). I put a full xt drivetrain on the bike with xt brakes. Front chainring is a 36T with an 10-51 12 speed rear cassette. The wheels are BTLOS that are 24mm internal width so I can put on some fatter tires if I want. I also have tossed around the idea of putting a suspension fork on the front and might look into buying one later. This way it could be a more rugged hardtail mountain bike with a few modifications. Turning it into more of a bikepacking rig. I think I can go up to 2.35" rear tire on this frame. Right now I have 42c WTB resolutes front and back that I am happy with. I have another pair of 38 gravelking ss + tires I will try in the future.

I built a homemade chainstay protector using Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228 that is 1" wide for $10 or so. I think there is 10 feet of tape on the roll. I wanted to make the chainstay protector have some ridges to help dampen the chain slap when I ride on chunky trails. I am pretty happy with the result so far but we will see how long it stays on. I did use a heat gun on low to adhere it to the metal. I also cleaned the bike with a little rubbing alcohol before I applied the tape. Has anyone else built a similar chainstay protector? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

My first gravel build is finally finished. It took 3 months for my wheels to get here, but better late than never.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice view, the bike looks great. Any more details? Did you get the wheels right from Industry Nine? What frame is that? The chain stay protector looks cool, is that stock? Sorry for so many questions, just curious.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

shoo said:


> Nice view, the bike looks great. Any more details? Did you get the wheels right from Industry Nine? What frame is that? The chain stay protector looks cool, is that stock? Sorry for so many questions, just curious.


Hey man, thanks. It's a 2021 Diverge in the Base Carbon Model. The chain stay protector is stock, and yes the wheels, UL 250c TRA, came direct from i9. They took a long time, but to be fair, I did a change order 30 days from the original ship date and that caused an extra 3-4 week delay, but they are here now and they are awesome. I am also running a Force 1x group, with a Wolf Tooth 40 ring, ATAC XC 8 pedals, PNW Rainier Dropper post w/drop bar remote, Rene Herse Oracle Ridge 42s F/R. I am currently experimenting with bars. Right now, the bars are PNW Coast bars in 48 cm. I dig the control they offer, but feel that they may be just a tad too wide for me. I will be swapping in some Cow Chippers in 46 cm this weekend, so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My 650b'd FatChance CrissCross got a new set of Byway tires this past year.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

SteveF said:


> My 650b'd FatChance CrissCross got a new set of Byway tires this past year.
> View attachment 1907165


Nice to see another! Heres mine earlier this week. Rear tire is a bit too big, clearance is really tight and rubs a little if i stand up climb.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

> Hey man, thanks. It's a 2021 Diverge in the Base Carbon Model. The chain stay protector is stock, and yes the wheels, UL 250c TRA, came direct from i9. They took a long time, but to be fair, I did a change order 30 days from the original ship date and that caused an extra 3-4 week delay, but they are here now and they are awesome. I am also running a Force 1x group, with a Wolf Tooth 40 ring, ATAC XC 8 pedals, PNW Rainier Dropper post w/drop bar remote, Rene Herse Oracle Ridge 42s F/R. I am currently experimenting with bars. Right now, the bars are PNW Coast bars in 48 cm. I dig the control they offer, but feel that they may be just a tad too wide for me. I will be swapping in some Cow Chippers in 46 cm this weekend, so I'll see how that goes.


Cool! Thanks for the details.Those bars do look wide. How do you like the Oracle Ridge tires? Tubeless?


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I misspoke when I posted. The tires are Hurricane Ridge, not Oracle Ridge. The models appear to be roughly the same except for size. The HR are 42 while the OR are 48. They were a beast to mount. I can usually mount tires without levers, but not with these, and even with levers, it was a battle. But once I got 'em on and hit them with the air compressor, the beads set right up and held air without sealant. 

For the most part I think I like them. I am pretty new to the gravel world. I have 3-4 rides on them now and they really shine in loose gravel. I also have ridden them on a post-rain ride in a place with pretty bad clay and they didn't pack up to badly and cleared out at higher speeds. Overall, I would have to say that they roll pretty fast for knobbies, have gobs of traction, and corner like champs. Though, on pavement, they tend to vibrate some and are noticeably slower than the Pathfinders that came stock; however, the Pathfinders were terrible in anything looser than packed dirt, so I'll take the trade off. I am after all a mountain biker at heart, which is reflected in my bike build.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

A few changes to my Penhale Gypsy. Fenders for winter, & Rene Herse Fleecer Ridge/Oracle Ridge endurance tires & Jones Bend bar for comfort. Loving the supple tires & swept bars. Definitely more comfortable than drop bars.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> Nice to see another! Heres mine earlier this week. Rear tire is a bit too big, clearance is really tight and rubs a little if i stand up climb.
> View attachment 1907209


That's a great color, would've been in my top three if I hadn't bought my green show bike when it was on sale. Nice view too!


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

My specialized sequoia!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

SteveF said:


> That's a great color, would've been in my top three if I hadn't bought my green show bike when it was on sale. Nice view too!


That radioactive green is pretty sick! Just got back from my hard ride of the week. This pic of the crazy dh switchback that i could not ride. Cant do it on my 160/140 travel FS either. It need Chris Akrigg/Danny Macaskill level skills. Im repping the downgravel tho!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> That radioactive green is pretty sick! Just got back from my hard ride of the week. This pic of the crazy dh switchback that i could not ride. Cant do it on my 160/140 travel FS either. It need Chris Akrigg/Danny Macaskill level skills. Im repping the downgravel tho!
> View attachment 1908137


Thanks, the color sold me as much as the sale price! My buddie had a Team FatChance hardtail in the late 90s that was almost the same color and I always admired that bike. You're riding a lot more aggressive terrain than I do on mine. I mostly ride mixed dirt/paved road loops and occasional two-track or railtrail. You probably guessed that by my full fenders and roadie build. B-)


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Around this time last winter!....


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

p0is0n0ak said:


> I misspoke when I posted. The tires are Hurricane Ridge, not Oracle Ridge. The models appear to be roughly the same except for size. The HR are 42 while the OR are 48. They were a beast to mount. I can usually mount tires without levers, but not with these, and even with levers, it was a battle. But once I got 'em on and hit them with the air compressor, the beads set right up and held air without sealant.
> 
> For the most part I think I like them. I am pretty new to the gravel world. I have 3-4 rides on them now and they really shine in loose gravel. I also have ridden them on a post-rain ride in a place with pretty bad clay and they didn't pack up to badly and cleared out at higher speeds. Overall, I would have to say that they roll pretty fast for knobbies, have gobs of traction, and corner like champs. Though, on pavement, they tend to vibrate some and are noticeably slower than the Pathfinders that came stock; however, the Pathfinders were terrible in anything looser than packed dirt, so I'll take the trade off. I am after all a mountain biker at heart, which is reflected in my bike build.


Thanks for clarifying and the feedback. I have never used any of their tires but am intrigued by a few of them.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Gravel Bike Pictures. I went out for a two hour ride after dark on Christmas day, it was windy and chilly. I did not see Santa Clause but saw this Chicken.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just finished being built, should have it in a couple days. Ekar!


----------



## TrailWalker (Dec 30, 2020)

Took it out for a gravel ride around west sac


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's my Ridley X-Trail


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

How do you like that SA saddle?


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

Pipeliner said:


> How do you like that SA saddle?


I love it. It's probably one of the most comfortable saddles I've used.


----------



## washagorider (Dec 28, 2015)

*Norco Search 2020 , Algonquin Park Area Ontario Canada, October. *


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

The bike look good, is it all stock? That is great picture. I presume that is the Green/Grey, the color looks really good in your picture and I really like the silky water in the background. 


washagorider said:


> View attachment 1912566
> 
> *Norco Search 2020 , Algonquin Park Area Ontario Canada, October. *


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> This morning's misty ride.
> View attachment 1242699


Hi, what handlebars are these?


----------



## washagorider (Dec 28, 2015)

shoo said:


> The bike look good, is it all stock? That is great picture. I presume that is the Green/Grey, the color looks really good in your picture and I really like the silky water in the background.


Thx, yes all stock in that shot , was playing at a few sets of waterfalls with learning neutral density filter shots of water in fall colours on that ride. I have since replaced with oval 38 chain ring and had a bit of trouble with tan side walls, and WTB were great and replaced with black Raddlers 700x44. Love the dropper with various terrains ridden and age 60.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

washagorider said:


> Thx, yes all stock in that shot , was playing at a few sets of waterfalls with learning neutral density filter shots of water in fall colours on that ride. I have since replaced with oval 38 chain ring and had a bit of trouble with tan side walls, and WTB were great and replaced with black Raddlers 700x44. Love the dropper with various terrains ridden and age 60.
> View attachment 1912968


Another great photo. The crispness of the tree reflection in the water is really good. You have very steady hand. Well done. Bike looks good with the black tires, do you run tubeless?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

client_9 said:


> Hi, what handlebars are these?


On-One Midge.
The drops hurt my hands though.
Now running a set of 420mm Kona Rove bars.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

His and hers....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankM1 (Oct 2, 2019)

2019 Giant Revolt Advanced 0 with upgraded 2X GRX.


----------



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

2016 Jamis Renegade Exploit


----------



## msrbiker (Oct 25, 2019)

My revolt 2 getting ready for a bath.









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My Neuhaus Metalworks (NMWbikes.com) gravel bike on it's maiden voyage up Mt. Tamalpais. I asked Nick to build me a bike that had the most room possible for frame bags / water bottles, clearance for 44s, and swoopy seat stays.

I am super happy with it. Now just need to get more time on it.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

New frame and fork. Penhale Gypsy. Wanted a frame that was able to take big tires, steel, and qr wheels. I have nice wheels but sadly doesn't seem like I'll every find thru axle conversion for them.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

pyze-guy said:


> New frame and fork. Penhale Gypsy. Wanted a frame that was able to take big tires, steel, and qr wheels. I have nice wheels but sadly doesn't seem like I'll every find thru axle conversion for them.
> View attachment 1924077


Love the Gypsy! I have one too, & it's an incredibly versatile frame! Mine's been built so many ways! Currently 700x55 Fleecer Ridge tires, carbon hoops, 1x11 & a Jones Bend bar. Enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

1 cog frog said:


> Love the Gypsy! I have one too, & it's an incredibly versatile frame! Mine's been built so many ways! Currently 700x55 Fleecer Ridge tires, carbon hoops, 1x11 & a Jones Bend bar. Enjoy!
> 
> Nice setup. What fenders are those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

SKS Edge AL 56






EDGE AL 56 SET - SKS GERMANY


Aluminium mudguard set at its finest A mudguard at its finest! The EDGE AL 56 mudguard guarantees both city and trekking riders optimum splash protection on the road. The aluminium […]




www.sks-germany.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

Waterford goodness out on the trails today.


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Photo from a couple months ago haha.

It amazes me how fad-maxed gravel bikes are these days.

This is a Soma Wolverine that I bought used in 2018 and have since put 4,500 miles on... steel is REAL!


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

I <3 my Checkpoint









Bontrager Aeolus Pro 3V wheels
Rene Herse Barlow Pass 38mm tires
RH Honjo fenders
Fizik Antares R3 carbon saddle


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayton (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## JoshCampbell (May 20, 2021)

2020 Topstone 105









Updated 6/12 without the frame bag and added a "jank" 1up inline pump mount. I prefer no frame bag now.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

2021 Salsa Warbird.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Custom geometry Chris Cross.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

My new 2021 Niner RLT 9 RDO


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!!
My new Bike 
Decathlon Triban 900Ti























































Here The First test-drive!










And of course, the mandatory Bike Build:






Cumps!


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

A few quick shots from the Tahoe area.


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

Here is my 650b Fearless Warlock.























-Paul


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Took a day trip to Payson last weekend...

















Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

Before and after... bought this Cannondale SuperX just before COVID lockdown in Feb 2020 for $500..... guy was using it as a tri bike.... cleaned it up, new fork, disc brakes up front, 1x drivetrain and new wheels. Sub 19lbs and tons of fun!!!!


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

kevine1785 said:


> Before and after... bought this Cannondale SuperX just before COVID lockdown in Feb 2020 for $500..... guy was using it as a tri bike.... cleaned it up, new fork, disc brakes up front, 1x drivetrain and new wheels. Sub 19lbs and tons of fun!!!!


Nice ride! Love those old superX/evo frames. May I ask what the deal with the disc/non disc setup is? I have thought about this in the past and also wanted to know how its working out for you.
-Paul


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

FreuderLocks said:


> Nice ride! Love those old superX/evo frames. May I ask what the deal with the disc/non disc setup is? I have thought about this in the past and also wanted to know how its working out for you.
> -Paul


There is a lot of hills where I live (SoCal) and I was not getting the braking I wanted from the cantilever brakes that came with the bike. My options were to try and get a good v-brake setup or just swap the fork and wheel for a disc brake. As far as the rear the frame is not rear disc compatible so I went v-brake in the back. There is plenty of grip to lock the rear and the disc front is plenty of stopping power. Overall I love the setup and it's been working great with about 500 miles on it!


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

What brake levers and calipers are those. Awesome setup you have there.
-Paul


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

Calipers: TRP Spyre 

Brake levers:
DIA-COMPE Gran Compe


----------



## Jumbotron (Oct 25, 2018)

This rock is called "Patterson's Pellet." I always have to pat the pellet when I go by it.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

We even share the same birthday. It checks all the boxes for me and lives up to the titanium/Moots hype.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

My Fargo SS


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

tadraper said:


> My Fargo SS


With maybe same year frame I know the do it all or greatness, but that's the last bike in our fleet I'd think of converting to single speed. I know it would be fine but am probably too conditioned by our using it as a tourer and freighter.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

bitflogger said:


> With maybe same year frame I know the do it all or greatness, but that's the last bike in our fleet I'd think of converting to single speed. I know it would be fine but am probably too conditioned by our using it as a tourer and freighter.


Lmao currently it is my only bike and wanted the simplicity.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

salsa journeyman


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

csf said:


> salsa journeyman


Beautiful scenery! I'd throw a guess that it's Chile?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Lauf True Grit Race


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Crash_FLMB said:


> Beautiful scenery! I'd throw a guess that it's Chile?


Thanks. Its actually california 😉


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

UPSed said:


> Lauf True Grit Race


Love it, great suspension... What trail is this?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

kevine1785 said:


> Love it, great suspension... What trail is this?


Crags in Malibu Creek State Park.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

@usped Is that were the filmed Mash?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> @usped Is that were the filmed Mash?


Yes, it is.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

jrob300 said:


> View attachment 1931696
> 
> 
> 2021 Salsa Warbird.


2x GRX with a 42t cassette? How does it work? Any worries of destruction if you go big-big?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

GRX 2x unofficial max is 42t. I have a 40t on my setup as it's suppose to be a bit more smoother shifting than the 42t.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pipeliner said:


> 2x GRX with a 42t cassette? How does it work? Any worries of destruction if you go big-big?


None.... I'm far too careful for that.... In fact, since that pic, I went to 11-46 on the rear. I've never seen it done before, certainly pushes all the limits and may not work on all bikes and combos, but since I could find no info on it, I made a separate thread explaining how it was done. My Thread

Both the 11-42 and the 11-46 shift perfectly well. I shift under load all the time and they've never let me down. The GRX 2x on the other hand, because it only has 2 pick-up pins, will balk if you shift to the big ring at the wrong part of the pedal stroke.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

I waited 151 days for my Niner RLT, in that time I upgraded from steel to RDO (carbon fiber) and even ordered Chris King wheels seen here with Rene Herse Bon Jon Pass super-lights (absolute great tires).

I live in the city, but work in the Forest Reserve. This is one of the places where the urban is unexpected makes contact with the wilds.


----------



## NJPhil (Oct 15, 2007)

While not a true gravel bike, my Sirrus X w/ 42 mm WTB Resolutes gets me out on the local gravel roads of Central FL.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm very surprised just how much I like this fork.


----------



## DramaLlama (Aug 23, 2021)

Maiden voyage of a bike that, as many, took too long to build. Now that it's built, I know what to change


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Postcard stuff.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

My wife's Bombtrack EXT-C and my Warbird after our latest adventure at The Last Best Ride.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Recently built Turner Cyclosys. This bike is amazing & can handle anything from singletrack to pavement without issue.


----------



## Dirtball Jones (Apr 16, 2021)

All mountain....


----------



## no-good-ideas (Jun 4, 2018)

2022 Cervelo Aspero. More of an all road than an adventure rig. It spends 80% of its time on gravel roads, is fast as hell, and corners like its F1 on just about anything. I love this bike.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

My normal riding loop is about 20 miles, from my apartment to Waikiki and up to University of Hawaii Manoa, before heading home (3x times a week). I stop at the local community college and the big university to refill my water bottle, so normally I only run one bottle. Today, I decided to double up on the water and skip the stops. 

This is the view from diamond head, about an hour into my ride. I normally pass here and think to myself, " I need to stop and take a picture of the the blue ocean" and ride on past. Today, I stopped.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- though not a "gravel" bike, I've compared the measurements to Trek's Checkpoint and the carbon Hybrid Sport I bought I turned into my gravel bike.......changed the entire cockpit, bought a new wheelset and increased the tire size.......this is not the latest iteration with all the new parts but it gets the job done........


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Custom steel from a local builder (rear triangle is reused from my old Waltworks frame), powder-coated Lamborghini Miura green. Similar geometry to Evil Chamois Hagar gravel bike.


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Marin DSX2 custom with GRX gruppo.
North East Fl


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

pushinpixels said:


> Custom steel from a local builder (rear triangle is reused from my old Waltworks frame), powder-coated Lamborghini Miura green. Similar geometry to Evil Chamois Hagar gravel bike.


what's tire clearance like?


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> what's tire clearance like?


Hi, according to Marin website is 45 mm max but I'm pretty sure the fork can easily handle a 47mm. Right now I'm experimenting with a 43 front and a 38 back Panaracer GK SK.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Funoutside said:


> what's tire clearance like?


My old Waltworks was a MTB so the tire clearance will be up to 2.4 front and rear with the sliders farther back. I'm using 50mm tires at the moment, next month 2.1" Schwalbe Ice Spikers will be on it.


----------



## metcalfe (Jun 11, 2017)

This started as my winter bike, as I have an xc mtb and a road bike already. I've made a few key changes over the past couple of years, and now it's right up there with my other 2.

The gearing is just about sorted now with an e*13 9-46 cassette. The dropper has been a real game changer on the single track that I love to ride this thing on. 
700x50c Ultrabite up front, 700x40c Ultrabite in the rear.

It's my go anywhere bike.

Day 1:










Today:


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

This is my cross/gravel bike, often used on single track as well. This is with an XD rear wheel, with 10-42 cassette and 42 chainring.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Peepers (Mar 27, 2012)

My first ever drop bar bike. I've really enjoyed my first couple mixed surface rides. 
2021 Specialized Diverge Carbon Comp


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I picked up this custom titanium Seven Mudhoney frame off a buddy of mine and initially put it together with some random parts I had accumulated. The random parts build didn't do the frame any justice so I finally upgraded it and gave it a proper gravel build.

frame: Seven Mudhoney
fork: Enve CX carbon
headset: Chris King
shifters/brakes: Shimano GRX w/XT calipers
rear derailleur: Shimano GRX 11 speed
cassette: Shimano SLX 11 speed, 11-42
cransket: Shimano GRX, 40t
pedals:Shimano m520
wheels: DT Swiss G1800
hubs: DT Swiss 370
tires: Maxxis Ravager 40c front/Maxxis Rambler 38c rear
stem: Thomson 90mm
seatpost: Thomson 27.2
saddle: SDG Duster
bar: Salsa Woodchipper


----------



## inasia699 (Dec 25, 2020)

GR 042 from Tantan, a poor mans 3T Exploro Racemax. This is set up for the road here in south Vietnam (flat), I can change out the cassette and add some beefier tires if need be.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

open wi.de. in 650 and 700c setups.


----------



## yetiman71 (Mar 12, 2008)

Bought this almost 12 months ago, my first drop bar bike in nearly 30 years, a Genesis Fugio 10. It’s nothing fancy with basic but functional spec (Apex 1x11, mechanical TRP Spyres) but it’s fun to ride and offsets my enduro FS and hardtail brilliantly.


----------



## Ferocactus (Feb 20, 2015)

My new Nordest Albarda 2


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Out watching the Bighorn....


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

ladljon said:


> Out watching the Bighorn....


That has to be the worst water bottle I have ever seen lol.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

ladljon said:


> Out watching the Bighorn....


Is that an internally geared hub?


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

NoCanSurf said:


> Is that an internally geared hub?


Yes, Rohloff hubs on both MTB and the Gravel.....


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Started to snow a bit.
So far loving everything about this bike (Checkpoint SL7)


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's my KUMA Grava. Back in August 2021, I rode from Eau Claire, WI, to a remote park 40 miles west for an overnighter. America flag to ensure I don't get coal-rolled if I do get on a country road.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Do you think they do it because they assume a cyclist they pass on American roads is not American? It is a culture thing: you are foreign to them because you don't burn anything. That's just _different. _Maybe a little frightening.


----------



## Bombtracker (11 mo ago)




----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Do you think they do it because they assume a cyclist they pass on American roads is not American? It is a culture thing: you are foreign to them because you don't burn anything. That's just _different. _Maybe a little frightening.


No... we're talking the state of the country now. And also, in Eau Claire's rural areas, there's too many 'Murican ********.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

Converted early 2000's Schwinn. 28C tubeless allows a bit of cush, 50/39 crank and 11-34 cassette give some breathing room on climbs. Zero mud clearance but flies on the gravel paths and dikes locally. Super fun bike I got free from the neighbour as he was throwing it out.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My gravel bike turns 10 this year.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Wide tires and a gravel bike fit for our very loose, rough, and often snow covered roads.



















21.5 lb on 27.5x3.0 tires. I’ll often run a 29x2.6 or 29x2.2 setup too.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Which 29x2.6 tires do you use?


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Which 29x2.6 tires do you use?


Vittoria Mezcal. I think they’re discontinued now though, not sure what I would replace them with.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Ikons still come in 2.6, I think.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Bontrager XR2's are good gravel 29x2.6 tires. Been running that in the rear with a Nobby Nic 2.6 up front. Pretty fast on gravel and capable when it's time to ride trails. Have thousands of miles on 29x3 XR2's, really works great in that size!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

it ended up being the just ride bike b/c its ugly enough to just blend in to the scenery..








"bike"


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

new whip. lovin' it.


----------



## jasperponjee (Aug 9, 2019)

NS rag+
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1635-02 met Tapatalk


----------



## MTNMANX26 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Converted an old steel mountain bike frame to drop bar gravel setup *


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Buy the bike just in time for mud season…


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Lauf True Grit I have had a few years:









Canyon Grail:On which arrived yesterday:


----------



## LEG LEG (Dec 14, 2014)

2022 Cervélo Aspero with 700x42 IRC Boken Plus...shes a bit on the flashy side but I gain 5 watts sooo...


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

That color shift is bananas! Is it faster when it is green?


----------



## LEG LEG (Dec 14, 2014)

MattiThundrrr said:


> That color shift is bananas! Is it faster when it is green?


You’d think so right!?! It’s actually 3 watts for green/gold and 5 for purple


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my first new gravel bike in 7 years, and I'm hoping to compete in my first gravel race this June. 
Yes that's a 150mm dropper post.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

First gravel ride of the spring up here!


----------



## joe j (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

Some gorgeous bikes in here. I love the mix of new high dollar bikes with old converted low dollar bikes. Nice!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My new Giant Revolt (with some mods and upgrades) So far it has exceeded my expectations! Fast, comfortable, handles great. It feels a lot like an endurance road bike with room for wider tires, which is exactly what I wanted...


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

jrm said:


> it ended up being the just ride bike b/c its ugly enough to just blend in to the scenery..
> View attachment 1972446
> 
> "bike"


I like how it looks!


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

I consider this one of my gravel bikes.
1996 stumpjumper frame.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

thumbnail_IMG_3989.jpg




__
Let's Ride


__
9 mo ago




Linville Gorge loop ride


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

22 Diverge Elite. Will add clipless, new tires that I'll set up tubeless, side load cages, saddle bag, this week. One ride on her so far and I'm stoked. Such a fun bike.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Just in time for spring, it’s New Bike Day. Niner RLT Steel w/ 4 Star 2x GRX build.

-jw


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

First ride is in the books, 51 miles on my Canyon Grizl 6.


----------



## bozzopi (Jun 2, 2021)

Sling Cycles Tagati with Kindernay XIV hub and Gates CDX drive.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

lazymuf said:


> View attachment 1981131


It's a good color red. I like that.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Another Grizl here. Added a Ritchey Venturemax bar and a set of Farsports carbon wheels, and there’s not much else I’d upgrade. Super fun bike that can really cover a wide range of terrain comfortably.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

NoCanSurf said:


> It's a good color red. I like that.


Thank You Sir, Its more nicer in person.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Made some upgrades to the gravel rig. S-Works Pathfinders, new top tube bag, wahoo element bolt, look pedals. So fsr she's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

MEC Provincial 1x. First ride and I’m smitten.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

2021 Moots Routt YBB









Hitting Single Track at Pisgah


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

2022 Ibis Hakka MX


----------



## FIF (Oct 5, 2018)

2022 Lauf Saigla. 19.75lbs all in including 29x2.1 Thunder Burts and XTR pedals.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

ljsmith said:


> 2021 Moots Routt YBB
> View attachment 1983788
> 
> 
> ...


The folks at Dirtbags are ready for your bike.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

My son and I rode up Kitts Peak today. Great climb, about 4000 ft over 12 miles up. Easy climb and great views.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Picked up a 2nd gravel rig. Still need to put my
Other cage on and my Wahoo mount. Running flats on this one to use as a neighborhood or beach cruiser.


----------



## Ferocactus (Feb 20, 2015)

Today I rode around an opium paradise.... :-D


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

JerzyBoy said:


> Picked up a 2nd gravel rig. Still need to put my
> Other cage on and my Wahoo mount. Running flats on this one to use as a neighborhood or beach cruiser.
> View attachment 1987681
> 
> ...


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Yea. 22 Checkpoint ALR 5


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

JerzyBoy said:


> Yea. 22 Checkpoint ALR 5


Awesome. My wife just got one a month or so ago and she loves it. Great build for that price point. Love the white, it was a long lead time to get the white for her so we went with the black/gray option. Enjoy it !!!


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

River19 said:


> Awesome. My wife just got one a month or so ago and she loves it. Great build for that price point. Love the white, it was a long lead time to get the white for her so we went with the black/gray option. Enjoy it !!!


I was waiting on the white too. Already had a 22 Diverge but figured I’d throw flat pedals on this one and use it as a neighborhood and beach cruiser as well as a backup bike.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Posted my Warbird when I first got it, but there's been a few changes since....

Cane Creek eeSilk seatpost and Lauf Grit SL fork:


















And a couple different drivetrain options for the stuff I can barely walk up:

46/30 GRX 2x and 11-46 cassette with Ultegra Di2









And then I got curious and mated an 11-51 Deore cassette with the same GRX Crank. XT Di2 and GRX levers. It actually shifts better than the 11-46 setup.









Super versatile bike. Wide range of drivetrains and wheel/tire sizes (650x 47b and 700 x 40c) for a variety of terrains and conditions.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Last week I finally pulled the trigger on a new gavel bike! Yea! I had been eyeing them for a few years. Damn this is so much fun (albeit not as much as MTBing! Haha!).

The ski basin road is closed at a lower trailhead but the forest service is allowing cyclists to go above the closure. From the barriers it's about 15 miles up (about 3800 vertical) with no cars! Pure bliss and stupid fast on the way down--like 50 mph!


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bit the bullet a few months ago on the gravel bike thing.......added bikes 13 and 14 to the stable for my wife and I. As you all know buying a bike in 2022 is more about what is available "when" and in what size that will work for you. Luckily for her we were able to score a Checkpoint ALR5 for her which has a nice build. For me I cancelled a couple different orders and just picked up a Framed carbon rig with a decent build (they actually had to upgrade several bits due to supply chain challenges).......SRAM Rival 1x11, BB7 road brakes etc.

I swapped the bars and did my first tape job and swapped to 40mm Ramblers so far........have a couple hundred miles on it and it rides "fine".....and a good gateway drug. My wife loves her Trek.

These are a nice alternative to always being on some form of MTB.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

River19 said:


> Bit the bullet a few months ago on the gravel bike thing.......added bikes 13 and 14 to the stable for my wife and I. As you all know buying a bike in 2022 is more about what is available "when" and in what size that will work for you. Luckily for her we were able to score a Checkpoint ALR5 for her which has a nice build. For me I cancelled a couple different orders and just picked up a Framed carbon rig with a decent build (they actually had to upgrade several bits due to supply chain challenges).......SRAM Rival 1x11, BB7 road brakes etc.
> 
> I swapped the bars and did my first tape job and swapped to 40mm Ramblers so far........have a couple hundred miles on it and it rides "fine".....and a good gateway drug. My wife loves her Trek.
> 
> ...


Bikes look great but be careful clamping the top tube! Seat post typically has more compression strength and is a lot cheaper to replace if you overdo it.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> Bikes look great but be careful clamping the top tube! Seat post typically has more compression strength and is a lot cheaper to replace if you overdo it.


Appreciate the heads up........been lightly clamping our carbon bikes for long while now.......with all our MTBs and droppers I was either going to piss off the "don't clamp your dropper" crowd or the "don't clamp carbon" crowd. If you look closely I have a soft intermediary wrapped around the frame where I clamp.......

Great call out though.......crushing carbon would suck !!!


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

River19 said:


> Appreciate the heads up........been lightly clamping our carbon bikes for long while now.......with all our MTBs and droppers I was either going to piss off the "don't clamp your dropper" crowd or the "don't clamp carbon" crowd. If you look closely I have a soft intermediary wrapped around the frame where I clamp.......
> 
> Great call out though.......crushing carbon would suck !!!


Funny, never knew that 'don't clamp the top tube' had a bizarro-world counterpart of 'don't clamp the dropper'!


----------



## matthepanther (Jun 7, 2016)

Bmc crossmachine rival 1


----------



## Fortmcstrong (Dec 20, 2020)

Just got that one last week first gravel bike ! 
2022Giant revolt advanced 0


----------



## nismosr (Feb 20, 2004)

Build this one couple months ago and put in about 400 miles already


----------



## Fortmcstrong (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice build man. What bars u used ? I’m not a fan of stock one as the shifters/brakes are mounted so higher from factory also what’s the specs on that 1x drivetrain I love mine so far after two rides


----------



## nismosr (Feb 20, 2004)

Fortmcstrong said:


> Nice build man. What bars u used ? I’m not a fan of stock one as the shifters/brakes are mounted so higher from factory also what’s the specs on that 1x drivetrain I love mine so far after two rides


hey Thanks .. I'm using the stock Basso Gravel bar which has a little flare . they work pretty good on me, the longest I did with his bike was 86.7 miles 50% gravel and pave combo, Original build was Rival axs with GX Eagle RD 10-50T mate with Fulcrum Rapid Red 5 Wheelset. I just upgraded to a Zipp 303s they were on sale this pass Holiday also bought this Chinese cassette 9-50 in Rainbow and chains which is actually cheaper and lighter than a sram GX cassette. they work flawlessly too !


----------



## 1991MB5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Here is mine. More of a JRA bike than gravel but it’s pretty good on road and off. Lookin to replace the tires with 50mm and can’t decide between Ramblers, Goodyear Connectors, or Pirelli Gravel H. 

Y


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I have some Goodyear tires on my XC bike & so far I've been liking them. Plus, the Connectors come in a few larger size the Ramblers don't come in which would work well on your Ascent.


----------



## 1991MB5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> I have some Goodyear tires on my XC bike & so far I've been liking them. Plus, the Connectors come in a few larger size the Ramblers don't come in which would work well on your Ascent.


Thanks, I'm leaning toward the Goodyears. They seem to be robust but roll pretty well, and are priced way better than the rest.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

1991MB5 said:


> Thanks, I'm leaning toward the Goodyears. They seem to be robust but roll pretty well, and are priced way better than the rest.


I have been on Connectors for a little over three years. Might be my favorite tire. I rode MSOs for years, and like the Goodyears better.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

mnpikey said:


> View attachment 1997698


Hot and dusty right now in Minnesota?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Open UP with Reserve 25 650b, GRX 2x di2 swap between 32 and 34 cassette, Zipp SL70 XPLR, RDO carbon post, Ergon Pro saddle, 80 or 90mm -7 stem depending on time of year, Favero Uno/Bontrager power meter hack, Garmin Varia 515 not in this pic, Garmin 130 Plus (but Coros Pace 2 watch for 10+ hour rides), Knog front blinky, currently Terreno Dry (pic has Rambler and Pathfinder Pro), bar bag, Spurcycle knockoff, stem bag with extra bottle for 4+ hours. Rarely use bolt-on toptube bag because knees rub out of saddle so it's only really long rides as is the Wolftooth B-Rad dual cage adapter. Lots of Grade 3 and 4 routes hence the 650b.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

westin said:


> Open UP with Reserve 25 650b, GRX 2x di2 swap between 32 and 34 cassette, Zipp SL70 XPLR, RDO carbon post, Ergon Pro saddle, 80 or 90mm -7 stem depending on time of year, Favero Uno/Bontrager power meter hack, Garmin Varia 515 not in this pic, Garmin 130 Plus (but Coros Pace 2 watch for 10+ hour rides), Knog front blinky, currently Terreno Dry (pic has Rambler and Pathfinder Pro), bar bag, Spurcycle knockoff, stem bag with extra bottle for 4+ hours. Rarely use bolt-on toptube bag because knees rub out of saddle so it's only really long rides as is the Wolftooth B-Rad dual cage adapter. Lots of Grade 3 and 4 routes hence the 650b.


Nice bike! Where's that picture taken?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> Nice bike! Where's that picture taken?


This is the start of a nasty two-track descent into Montour, Idaho. A sidetrack of the most popular gravel loop in the Boise area goes through a tiny ranch community called Pearl.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I ride my gravel bike in many places where one of my mountain bikes would be better suited, but what can I say. I love a good challenge!
Riding skinny 38's and no dropper on techy single track makes me have to be very smooth and plan way ahead.


----------



## Nairnster (Mar 29, 2015)

Just bought my first gravel bike. Unfortunately between ordering and having it delivered I have slipped a disc in my back so haven't been able to ride it yet.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nairnster said:


> Just bought my first gravel bike. Unfortunately between ordering and having it delivered I have slipped a disc in my back so haven't been able to ride it yet.
> 
> View attachment 2000784
> 
> View attachment 2000785


Nice looking bike, I like the color. Sorry you can't ride it.


----------



## chiappone (5 mo ago)

I recently picked up an old Redline d440 off of Craigslist and decided to see if it would be a cool gravel bike. I ended up overhauling most of it including a full paint job using spray.bike. I also didn't want to break the bank on components so I ended up using Sensah GRX pro and Zoom hybrid brakes.
The bike is pretty large 21" but with the short stem and drops the geo actually works pretty well for me as a gravel riding bike. Check out the pics and let me know what you think.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## no-good-ideas (Jun 4, 2018)

Cervelo Aspero


----------



## Ampelhasser (Mar 21, 2010)

Waltly Titanium SSp


----------



## Hugodiver (4 mo ago)

Just bought it! Soon I'll send some pictures outdoors!







J


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hugodiver said:


> Just bought it! Soon I'll send some pictures outdoors!
> View attachment 2003171
> J
> View attachment 2003171


That is one sharp looking bike all stripped down. Clean sharp lines and love the fade paint.

You need to hang a bunch of junk on it to make it more practical and ugly so it falls more in line with most of our gravel bikes, lol.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

Hugodiver said:


> Just bought it! Soon I'll send some pictures outdoors!
> View attachment 2003171
> J
> View attachment 2003171


That is gorgeous. It even matches the weather strip in the background! 

I love the full internal routing for a clean look. Mercy on the mechanic who built it though. 

Honest question: do you feel comfortable with the brake hoods that high? They seem to be really rotated up. I personally feel more comfortable with the back part of the hoods near horizontal. But that's just me....you do you!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> That is gorgeous. It even matches the weather strip in the background!
> 
> I love the full internal routing for a clean look. Mercy on the mechanic who built it though.
> 
> Honest question: do you feel comfortable with the brake hoods that high? They seem to be really rotated up. I personally feel more comfortable with the back part of the hoods near horizontal. But that's just me....you do you!


I'm no expert with drops and still learning but it's simply looks to me like the bars are rotated way too high. My bike when new was set up the same way.

Rotate them down so the drops are closer to parallel with the ground, that will bring the hoods down as well. They just looks way too high to me.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm not a fan of black bikes for myself, I like some color and like it to pop. So late last year I decided my Wolvie was need of a facelift. I decided to powder coat her in Sounders green. My buddy made me some custom stickers for it too. I dig it.


----------



## hameed (4 mo ago)

chiappone said:


> I recently picked up an old Redline d440 off of Craigslist and decided to see if it would be a cool gravel bike. I ended up overhauling most of it including a full paint job using spray.bike. I also didn't want to break the bank on components so I ended up using Sensah GRX pro and Zoom hybrid brakes.
> The bike is pretty large 21" but with the short stem and drops the geo actually works pretty well for me as a gravel riding bike. Check out the pics and let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 2001114
> ...


Beautiful bike and stunning paint job! My son's bike has the same drivetrain.


----------



## hameed (4 mo ago)

Just got my bike (custom build by my son) - 2020 Salsa Cutthroat. I will be swapping out the seat post to a Cane Creek Thudbuster as this one is not tall enough for me (5 ft, 9.5 inches). Still need to install the dynamo lights.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

my old XC frame born again hard as a gravel machine!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

First ride on my new (to me) rig. Tons of fun! Was more efficient than I expected on smooth stuff, and handled better than expected on rough stuff.









Fit is pretty close to dialed in. Current tubed tires are being replaced by Pirelli tubeless. A few other tweaks are coming, including a carbon seatpost.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

Eric F said:


> First ride on my new (to me) rig. Tons of fun! Was more efficient than I expected on smooth stuff, and handled better than expected on rough stuff.
> View attachment 2009493
> 
> 
> Fit is pretty close to dialed in. Current tubed tires are being replaced by Pirelli tubeless. A few other tweaks are coming, including a carbon seatpost.


What frame is that?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

StressStrain said:


> What frame is that?


The brand is Bear, and this model is the Big Rock 1. Bear Bikes was a small company that was sold exclusively by Mike's Bikes (a LBS chain in Nor Cal) for a short time, and has since disappeared. The frame is Taiwanese-built carbon. I got the bike for a price I couldn't pass up, and am very happy with it, so far.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Overlooking Los Angeles...


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Just sold my *C‘dale Topstone* *AL *after almost 4 years of happy riding…










… and took my new *C’dale SuperSix EVO SE* for a first spin.










Even though there is no major difference in terms of weight, electronic shifting is next level and the thing is just super fast.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

triteacher said:


> Just sold my *C‘dale Topstone* *AL *after almost 4 years of happy riding…
> 
> View attachment 2012650
> 
> ...


And now you can run a wireless axs 27.2 dropper because you have axs shifters and a 1x


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

triteacher said:


> Just sold my *C‘dale Topstone* *AL *after almost 4 years of happy riding…
> 
> View attachment 2012650
> 
> ...


Nice upgrade! How do you like the Pirelli H up front? I'm running and H rear and M front. The combination is working really well for me.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Eric F said:


> Nice upgrade! How do you like the Pirelli H up front? I'm running and H rear and M front. The combination is working really well for me.


They are really good. Very low rolling resistance and very smooth.


----------



## RacerM41 (Jun 19, 2015)

A couple of shots from this past weekend.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Eric F said:


> Nice upgrade! How do you like the Pirelli H up front? I'm running and H rear and M front. The combination is working really well for me.


That‘s a good question. I haven‘t put a ton of miles on them due to horrible weather over the past few weeks, but so far I am pretty impressed. They roll super smooth and I have had no grip issues whatsoever. 
Still I think front wheel choice heavily depends on what terrain you are riding in. The more knarly it gets, the more bite you want to have for sure.
Found the H‘s to be really nice on tarmac too.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

numbnuts said:


> And now you can run a wireless axs 27.2 dropper because you have axs shifters and a 1x


I still don‘t see the benefits of a dropper on a gravel bike. Yes, it heavily depends on your style of riding, I can see that point.
Actually the dropper that initially came with my 2018 Topstone was the very first thing I got rid off. Added a ton of weight and I hardly ever used it. Totally different thing on my mtb though where I‘d never ever go without one…


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

triteacher said:


> That‘s a good question. I haven‘t put a ton of miles on them due to horrible weather over the past few weeks, but so far I am pretty impressed. They roll super smooth and I have had no grip issues whatsoever.
> Still I think front wheel choice heavily depends on what terrain you are riding in. The more knarly it gets, the more bite you want to have for sure.
> Found the H‘s to be really nice on tarmac too.


I'm with you on the efficient rolling of the H. I encounter some areas where the extra side bite of the M on the front is appreciated, but the tight spacing of the center knobs seem to roll pretty well, too. For me, it's a happy combination.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

triteacher said:


> I still don‘t see the benefits of a dropper on a gravel bike. Yes, it heavily depends on your style of riding, I can see that point.
> Actually the dropper that initially came with my 2018 Topstone was the very first thing I got rid off. Added a ton of weight and I hardly ever used it. Totally different thing on my mtb though where I‘d never ever go without one…


I dropped mine a hundred times in the last gravel race and only did passing on the downs . It’s suits my style and will never be without one for the gravel bike. I pull it for long flat races to save weight, but run it for more technical ones.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

triteacher said:


> I still don‘t see the benefits of a dropper on a gravel bike. Yes, it heavily depends on your style of riding, I can see that point.
> Actually the dropper that initially came with my 2018 Topstone was the very first thing I got rid off. Added a ton of weight and I hardly ever used it. Totally different thing on my mtb though where I‘d never ever go without one…


I'm with you against the dropper. I don't see the point on a gravel bike. In fact, I don't see the point on a cross country mountain bike either.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> I'm with you against the dropper. I don't see the point on a gravel bike. In fact, I don't see the point on a cross country mountain bike either.


Lol, where on earth are you riding? Iowa?


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Ibis Hakka MX with 1x11 Shimano GRX and ICAN Cycling G25 650 carbon gravel wheels with WTB Resolute tubeless tires.


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I pull it for long flat races to save weight,


Why are you concerned about weight if it’s flat?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

MI-XC said:


> Why are you concerned about weight if it’s flat?


LONG races I have done like the BWR and like RPI stages, still have PLENTY of climbing (BWR had 12,000). Flat from a technical terrain stand point, not actually flat.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Wanted to change up my ride so I dropped the drop bars and put on some Jones bars. I like them pretty well so far-only had a couple of rides tho.


----------



## StressStrain (Apr 28, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Lol, where on earth are you riding? Iowa?


Funny you mention that. I grew up mountain biking in Iowa, then Washington state, and now Michigan. Somehow I've enjoyed riding and racing offroad for 30 years without a dropper. Who knew?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> Funny you mention that. I grew up mountain biking in Iowa, then Washington state, and now Michigan. Somehow I've enjoyed riding and racing offroad for 30 years without a dropper. Who knew?


Anything is possible, I mean you can run 26X1.8 wheel and tires still too, but why would ya? But this back and forth has been done for ages on the internet on this topic, so lets just agree that IOWA taught you bad habits?  jk.


----------



## Jagged1 (Jan 2, 2022)

StressStrain said:


> I'm with you against the dropper. I don't see the point on a gravel bike. In fact, I don't see the point on a cross country mountain bike either.


From experience, I find the Reverb XPLR working really well with Sram AXS 1x groupsets since you use the same levers to activate the dropper.

Especially for shorter riders, that 50mm drop makes a big difference in allowing you to move around the bike better especially when the terrain gets rough.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Jagged1 said:


> From experience, I find the Reverb XPLR working really well with Sram AXS 1x groupsets since you use the same levers to activate the dropper.
> 
> Especially for shorter riders, that 50mm drop makes a big difference in allowing you to move around the bike better especially when the terrain gets rough.


yup, I have 75 mm drop version, gotta get rowdy


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

StressStrain said:


> Funny you mention that. I grew up mountain biking in Iowa, then Washington state, and now Michigan. Somehow I've enjoyed riding and racing offroad for 30 years without a dropper. Who knew?


I rode bikes without a dropper for years, too, and I rode all the same places I still ride. Out of curiosity, I tried one on my most recent HT purchase, and I like it a lot. For me, it was one of those things that I didn't know what I didn't know. Now I know, and I get why people like them. That said, I don't expect to be putting a dropper on my gravel bike.


----------



## Nuevo México (7 mo ago)

Just test rode my new Why Cycles R+ v4 gravel bike today. I will get all the sizing adjustments done in the next few days. I realize that it might take me some time, as I am not used to drop handlebars. I think the last time I rode a street bike was in the 80s. Everything just feels weird, so I need to get used to a different style of riding. The R+ seems like a nice bike, though, and Why Cycles shipped it to me in excellent condition. I love the fact that it weighs so much less than my Al mountain bike with its heavy fork. Plus titanium is just pretty stuff.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

My “fast and light” gravel bike for the more tame routes.


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

My latest gravel/cross bike. 

I’m really digging the mullet drivetrain. 

It is also great having the axs bits to easily switch to ss cx mode in like 10 minutes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuevo México (7 mo ago)

wolfmw said:


> View attachment 2008995
> 
> 
> my old XC frame born again hard as a gravel machine!


Old Pali Highway at the lookout, nice. I used to live in Haiku Valley.


----------



## Mr Grenade Mc Boom (8 d ago)

Here's my commuter, trail underbike and gravel rig.
2018 Trek Crockett 5 Disc I think it's a 52.
I broke the stock rims and upgraded to a new bike by spending more on a set of Enve G23s then I spent on the whole bike when it was new.

I managed to wedge some 700 x 45 WTB Riddlers for this pic. They didn't rub... mostly.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Nuevo México said:


> Just test rode my new Why Cycles R+ v4 gravel bike today. I will get all the sizing adjustments done in the next few days. I realize that it might take me some time, as I am not used to drop handlebars. I think the last time I rode a street bike was in the 80s. Everything just feels weird, so I need to get used to a different style of riding. The R+ seems like a nice bike, though, and Why Cycles shipped it to me in excellent condition. I love the fact that it weighs so much less than my Al mountain bike with its heavy fork. Plus titanium is just pretty stuff.
> View attachment 2013833


the R+ was my first gravel bike 4 years ago, excellent bike!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

austink26 said:


> My latest gravel/cross bike.
> 
> I’m really digging the mullet drivetrain.
> 
> ...


great looking bike!


----------



## roadytorock (Mar 12, 2015)

Marin Nicasio+ 27.5x2.0 Schwalbe winter tires. I'm done mountain biking. I'm going to do whatever this is.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)




----------



## GravelRiderUK (1 d ago)

My Sonder Camino Ti custom build - SRAM eTap AXS GX/Rival Mullet build (40t chainring - 10/52 cassette), Zipp 303 Firecrest wheelset, Panaracer Gravel King SK in 50mm, Hope carbon fibre seat post (with Hope seat clamp), Fabric saddle, Pro Discover bar and stem, Hope spacers and head cap, Ritchey Headset, Supacaz bar end plugs and bottle cages, Shimano SPD's, Lizard Skins bar tape, Fabric tool keg and Fabric bottle cag on the underside mounting.


----------

